# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Ασφαλείας >  >  Συνδεση σειρηνας

## Γιωργαρας

Καλησπερα !! Δεν μπορω να συνδεσω μια αυτονομη σειρηνα (mars 250) σε μια μοναδα roiscok 208 cn .Xρειαζεται ρελε με επαφες cn η κατι τετοιο ? Αν ξερει κανεις
κατι...ευχαριστω!!!!

----------


## paul_k

καλησπερα και χρονια πολλα!
ΑΡΧΙΚΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΣΕΙΡΗΝΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΔΕΙ, ΕΧΟΥΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΗ ΚΛΕΜΑ 
ΜΙΑ ΕΝΔΕΙΞΗ GO-  Ή  GO+.
ΑΝ ΚΑΙ Η ΔΙΚΗ ΣΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΕΚΑΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΕΙ 
ΕΝΑ +12V  Ή  0V ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΒΑΡΑΝΕ.
ΤΩΡΑ Ο roiscok 208 cn  ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΤΙΣ ΚΛΕΜΕΣ ΜΙΑ ΕΠΑΦΗ(NORMAL OPEN)
Η ΟΠΟΙΑ ΚΛΕΙΝΕΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΣΥΝΑΓΕΡΜΟ.
ΑΝ ΤΩΡΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΜΙΑ ΕΠΑΦΗ ΒΑΛΕΙΣ +12V ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΛΕΜΑ GO+
ΤΗΣ ΣΕΙΡΗΝΑΣ ΤΟΤΕ ΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΘΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕΙ.ΜΟΝΟ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΟΙΝΗ ΓΕΙΩΣΗ ΡΑ 2 ΜΗΧΑΝΗΜΑΤΑ.
ΚΑΤΕΓΡΑΨΕ ΤΙΣ ΚΛΕΜΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΙΣΩΣ ΜΑΣ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙΣ ΛΙΓΟ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ.

----------

Γιωργαρας (05-01-11)

----------


## Γιωργαρας

ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ !!!Φιλε παυλο ανεβασα τα σχεδια αν μπορεις βοηθα.
MARS250.jpg208CN.jpg

----------


## dimitrisfra

> Καλησπερα !! Δεν μπορω να συνδεσω μια αυτονομη σειρηνα (mars 250) σε μια μοναδα roiscok 208 cn .Xρειαζεται ρελε με επαφες cn η κατι τετοιο ? Αν ξερει κανεις
> κατι...ευχαριστω!!!!



καλησπερα και απο μενα!!και εγω εκανα αυτο το συνδιασμό roicok 08 cn με mars 250 ειμαι και αρχάριος σε αυτό τον τομέα χρειάζομαι τα φώτα σου SOS εχεις μήπως τα σχέδια η καποία οδηγία δικία σου(απο προσωπική σου εμπειρία καθώς έκανες τήν εγκατάσταση)γιατί με τα manual δέν βγάζω άκρη!ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά!

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!!! Το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο με την εν λόγω σειρήνα, ΔΕΝ συνδέεται απευθείας. Θέλει ένα ρελέ. Πάρε τηλέφωνο στην tele  213.0086903 και ζήτα τον Παναγιώτη. Θ σου στείλει ένα fax με την συνδεσμολογία της σειρήνας μέσω ρελέ. Είναι εξυπηρετικότατος.

----------


## dimitrisfra

> ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!!! Το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο με την εν λόγω σειρήνα, ΔΕΝ συνδέεται απευθείας. Θέλει ένα ρελέ. Πάρε τηλέφωνο στην tele  213.0086903 και ζήτα τον Παναγιώτη. Θ σου στείλει ένα fax με την συνδεσμολογία της σειρήνας μέσω ρελέ. Είναι εξυπηρετικότατος.



 ευχαριστώ για το άμεσω ενδιαφέρον,πήρα τα σχέδια αγόρασα ενα ρελέ 12v αλλά μου καίει συνέχει ασφάλειες το ρελέ παιζεί ρόλο πόσα ampeer περνάνε?ειναι 7 εμένα

----------


## her

Για να σου καίει ασφάλεια σημαίνει ότι κάτι δεν έχεις συνδέσει καλά. Το ρεύμα που τραβά το πηνίο του ρελέ είναι σχεδόν αμελητέο. Τα 7A που αναφέρεις είναι μάλλον το μέγιστο ρεύμα στις επαφές του. Το πηνίο του ρελέ θα πρέπει να το συνδέσεις στην έξοδο bell.

----------


## dimitrisfra

> Για να σου καίει ασφάλεια σημαίνει ότι κάτι δεν έχεις συνδέσει καλά. Το ρεύμα που τραβά το πηνίο του ρελέ είναι σχεδόν αμελητέο. Τα 7A που αναφέρεις είναι μάλλον το μέγιστο ρεύμα στις επαφές του. Το πηνίο του ρελέ θα πρέπει να το συνδέσεις στην έξοδο bell.



Εχει 5 επαφές οι τρεις εχούν ενα σημβολό (πηνίο) και οι αλλές 2 δέν εχούν τίποτα(κανένα σήμβολο) οι πλακετα του σηναγερμου εχει ενα +bell,-bell,AUX,com και του σηναγερμού έχει +14,GRD,-go,+go,tamper πως τα συνδεώ με το ρελέ??

----------


## ΗΝ1984

Το κατωτέρω σχέδιο είναι για MARS-2000.
Μου το έδωσε η TELE. Ίσως σε εξυπηρετήσει
Την παροχή των 12 VDC μπορείς να την πάρεις και από την μπαταρία για να μην επιβαρυνθεί η πλακέτα.

</noscript>

----------


## dimitrisfra

Να εισαι καλά για τόν κόπο που έκανες να το ανέβασες,πραγματκά!!εμένα όμως ειναι με τήν mars250 δέν ξέρω ποιά ειναι η επάφή νορμάλ οπέν του ρελέ που λέει εχώ κανει πολλούς συνδιασμούς με αποτέλεσμα να κάψω πόσες ασφάλιες!!εχεί 5 ποδαράκια και 3 από την μία πλευρά και αλλά 2 απο τήν αλλή!!
sxedio mars.png

----------


## dimitrisfra

αν μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις τι συνδέω ακριβός με το ρελέ!!(απο τή μια μερία εχει 3 ποδαράκια και απο τήν αλλή 2 στο σχέδιο ομώς εχεί τόν ρελέ σαν να έχει 4 ποδαράκια!

----------


## ΗΝ1984

Κανονικά έπρεπε να το σχεδιάσουν με πέντε

Τα δυο «ποδαράκια» είναι το πηνίο, δεν έχει σημασία το (+) & (-)
Τα τρία «ποδαράκια» είναι οι επαφές : COM στη μέση NO & NC δεξιά και αριστερά .Πιθανόν στο πλάι να έχει σχέδιο τυπωμένο με τα γράμματα
Εάν χειρίζεσαι πολύμετρο, στη θέση beeper, όταν το ρελέ δεν τροφοδοτείται θα κλείνουν κύκλωμα οι επαφές COM & NC

Για να καις ασφάλειες συνδέεις τις COM & NC στην τροφοδότηση και κάνεις βραχυκύκλωμα.

Όπως  αναφέρθηκε  παραπάνω  το  service  της  TELE  είναι  πρόθυμο  να  εξυπηρετήσει . Μην  διστάσεις  να  επικοινωνήσεις  μαζί  τους 
Καλή επιτυχία


</noscript>

----------


## dimitrisfra

το προσπαθώ ξανά τώρα....

----------


## dimitrisfra

> το προσπαθώ ξανά τώρα....



 rele.pngετσί ειναι το ρελεδάκι!!οτάν βάζω το πολύμετρο σε αυτά τα δύο ποδαράκια μου κάνει "μπίπ"!!ποιά ειναι η νορμάλ οπέν η νορμάλ κλόους?ώστε να καταφέρω να κάνω αυτη τη συνδεσμολογία που ανέβασα αρχικά που μου έδωαν απο τήν tele!

----------


## ΗΝ1984

</noscript>

----------


## dimitrisfra

Πραγματικά με σκλαβώνεις!!να εισαι καλά!!το com μπορώ να το συνδέσω με το com οποιασδήποτε ζώνης γιατί βασικά το δοκιμάζω στο breadboard και τα έχω βαλεί ολά τα com στο -

----------


## ΗΝ1984

*Το com του ρελέ δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το com των ζωνών*

Στο com του ρελέ θα δώσεις ρεύμα από την επαφή 19/20 AUX της πλακέτας του πίνακα  ή  από  το (+)  της  μπαταρίας  και την επαφή NC θα την συνδέσεις στη σειρήνα στη θέση GO + 
Στις επαφές του πηνίου θα συνδέσεις την εξοδο 16 & 17 BELL, ανεξαρτήτου πολικότητας

----------


## dimitrisfra

δηλαδή απο τήν σειρήνα χρσησιμοποιό μόνο το Go + ;; τα άλλα άκρα τής το +14V και το GND που λεεί και στο σχέδιο;
Τό έκανλά ετσί όπως περιγράφεις αλλά μόνο το πηνίο όπλησε (ακούστικε) και τίποτα άλλο .... πραγματικά δέν καταλαβαίνω!!

----------


## ice25

αχ αχ περνάμε συστήματα ασφαλείας και δεν ξέρουμε να συνδέουμε ένα ρελε


τσπ τα παιδια σε καλύψανε.

----------


## ΗΝ1984

Νεώτερα  και  τελικά

AUX ή  (+) μπαταρίας  πίνακα στο COM  του  ρελέ AUX ή  (+) μπαταρίας  πίνακα στο 12V (+) της  σειρήνας COM  πίνακα  στο  GND  της  σειρήνας ΝΟ του  ρελέ (όχι το ΝC το  οποίο  είναι  για MARS  2000)   στην  G+ της  σειρήναςBELL  πίνακα  στο  πηνίο  του  ρελέ
Οι  πληροφορίες  είναι  από  την  TELE , στο  τηλέφωνο  που  αναφέρθηκε  παραπάνω.

----------


## spkos

Διάβασε προσεκτικά τις οδηγίες που συνοδεύουν τον πίνακα RP-208CN , στη ενότητα προγραμματισμού θα διαβάσεις για την επαφή UO .  Η συγκεκριμένη επαφή αν προγραμματιστή σωστά θα ενεργοποιήσει την  εξωτερική σειρήνα χωρίς ρελέ. Η επαφή BELL είναι για την εσωτερική  πιεζοηλεκτρική σειρήνα. 

Υ.Γ. Η παραπάνω ενέργεια είναι πολύ δύσκολη αν ίσε αρχάριος , και εγώ προτείνω την σύνδεση με ρελέ.

----------


## marks

Η συγκεκριμένη έξοδος UO δεν ρυθμίζετε για να κόβει τάση οπότε δεν μπορεί να παίξει  καμιά σειρήνα mars ο μόνος τρόπος είναι να  βάλεις ρελέ τώρα ο λόγος που δεν σου έπαιξε ειναι ότι δεν είχες ρίξει 12v απευθείας στην σειρήνα απο την παταρία πάντως εαν δεν θές να ταλαιπωρείσαι με ρελέ υπάρχουν σειρήνες που παίζουν κατευθείαν με τον συγκεκριμένο συναγερμό

----------


## spkos

Εγώ ανάφερα για την MARS 250 που θέλει τάση όχι για την 2000 που κόβει .
Πάντως θα ήταν χρήσιμο να αναφέρεις πιες παίζουν χωρίς ρελέ στον συγκεκριμένο συναγερμό.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## marks

Σωστός η mars 250 παίζει οπως επισης και η crow neptune αλλα και η  *AS-280 R/B* την οποία φέρνω απο έξω και δεν ξερω κάποιον να την έχει ελλάδα

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## ghostrider

καλημερα . γιατι δεν δουλευει με το go+ η με το go-? γιατι βαζουμε αντιταση στο πηνιο εγω στης δικες μου εφαρμογες βαζω διοδο 1N4007. Aφου ο συναγερμος ROISCOK εχει την εξοδο Uo. γιατι δεν βαζουμε αυτη στο go- η γιατι απλα δεν παιρνουμε το + απο την σειρηνα (bell) να το δοσουμε στο go+?Και τελος γιατι βαζουμε αντιστασης στο τερμα καθε ζωνης? 
ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## ghostrider

το εχεις κανει , εγω εχω αλλαξει σχεδον ολες την ρυθμησεις και τα καταφερα εσυ το δοκιμασες και παιζει ?

----------


## dog80

Γιατί η αντίσταση παράλληλα με το πηνίο του ρελέ? Εγώ δέν του έχω βάλει (και έχω και άλλους 2 ρελέδες πάνω στην έξοδο της σειρήνας) και δουλεύει μια χαρά.

----------


## id_arts

Γεια σας και χρονια πολλα.... 
Παροτι διαβασα πολλες φορες τη συνδεσμολογια για μια mars 250 δεν καταφερα να δουλεψει, αντιθετα με μια εσωτερικη που ειναι οκ....υπαρχει περιπτωση να καταλαβει καποιος απο τη εικονα και να μου πει τη συνδεση με το ρελε???
Η επαφη ΝΟ ειναι αυτη που χωρις ρευμα ΔΕΝ κλεινει κυκλωμα μετην com?????

Eιναι σωστα ετσι? ρελε.jpg
Σας ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων....

----------


## id_arts

> Η επαφη ΝΟ ειναι αυτη που χωρις ρευμα ΔΕΝ κλεινει κυκλωμα μετην com?????



ok... το θεμα λυθηκε...

----------


## thstabcd

Το ρελέ είναι η καλήτερη λύση ένα καλό διάγραμμα ακόμα και για αρχάριους είναι στο http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/Document...e_Mars-250.pdf 

και η συνδεσμολογία των ρελε είναι στην εικόνα RelayWiring.jpg

----------


## arvacon

Καλησπερα.
Ξεθαψα αυτο το θεμα για να μην ανοιξω καινουριο, μιας και αφορα την ιδια σειρηνα (mars-250) .
Η απορια μου ειναι η εξης. 
Αν θες να συνδεσεις τη σειρηνα σε αυτοσχεδιο συναγερμο και οχι σε καποιον της roiscoc ή παρεμφερη,
τι τροφοδοσια πρεπει να δωσεις στη σειρηνα για να λειτουργησει σωστα?
Βλεπω πως στα περισσοτερα sites που την πουλανε, αναφερουν σαν ταση τροφοδοσιας 12v, αλλα στα χαρακτηριστικα της αναφερει 13.8-14v, που φαινεται και το πιο λογικο, μιας και αν βαλεις απλα 12v, λογικα δε θα φορτιζει η μπαταρια μετα, ετσι δεν ειναι?
Αρα χρειαζεται να αγορασω τροφοδοτικο στα 13.8v τελικα?
Απ' οτι βλεπω ομως στην αγορα βρισκω μονο 15v σταθεροποιημενα. 
Τι προτεινετε λοιπον για εξωτερικη τροφοδοσια αυτης της σειρηνας?

----------


## stinger

γεια σου φιλε μου...πρεπει να ξερεις πως οι αυτοτροφοδοτουμενες σειρηνες αυτου του τυπου ειναι ''δεμενες'' με τον πινακα του συναγερμου..δηλαδη αν χασει την επαφη με το κεντρο θα αρχισει να βαραει..η επαφη με το κεντρο γινεται μεσω της τροφοδοσιας της..
αρα εσυ πρεπει να κανεις ενα εικονικο κεντρο..δηλαδη να βρεις ενα τροπο ωστε η τροφοδοσια της να μην σταματα σε καποια διακοπη ρευματος αλλιως θα αρχισει να βαρα η σειρηνα λογω διακοπης επαφης με την σειρηνα..ενας τροπος θα ηταν να βαλεις το τροφοδοτικο σου σε ενα ups..αλλα και παλι δεν ξερεις ποση ωρα μπορει να αντεξει το ups..
οσο για την τροφοδοσια της μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις τροφοδοσια μεχρι 14βολτ
http://www.e-anagnostou.gr/%CE%BF%CF...ma-p-5297.html

----------


## plouf

ακριβως οπως λεει χρειαζεται ups , μπορεις να βαλεις backuρ τροφοδοτικο αλλ δεν συμφερει

καλυτερα χρησιμοποιησε το κουτι και βαλε μια εσωτερικη μεσα στο κουτι της πραγματικης και "παιξε" με αυτη !

----------


## arvacon

Ευχαριστω για τις αμεσες απαντησεις σας. 
Ο συναγερμος που θα συνδεσω τη συγκεκριμενη σειρηνα ειναι απο μοτοσυκλετα και θα τροφοδοτειται απο 12 βολτη μπαταρια που θα φορτιζει απο αυτοματο φορτιστη μολυβδου. 
Ειπα να αποφυγω το ups, για να χω μεγαλυτερη αυτονομια σε περιπτωση διακοπης ρευματος. Αν η σειρηνα μπορουσε να τροφοδοτηθει με 12 βολτ, δε θα υπηρχε προβλημα, αφου θα τη συνδεσω στη μπαταρια του συναγερμου, αλλα αν θελει 14, τοτε παμε αλλου..
Τελικα μπορει να τροφοδοτηθει και με 12βολτ, ή δε θα μπορει να φορτισει η ενσωματωμενη μπαταρια της σειρηνας? 
Βλεπω πως το κυκλωμα της σειρηνας εχει κατι σαν mosfets ή τρανζιστορ ισχυος απο κατω. Υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχει κανα step up voltage κυκλωμα και να κανει τα 12 σε 14 για να φορτιζει η μπαταρια της ή ειναι ενας απλος φορτιστης που παιρνει τα 14 βολτ και φορτιζει τη μπαταρια?

----------


## plouf

μπορεις να την βαλεις κανονικα στα "12" της μηχανης

----------


## arvacon

Καλημερα.
Βασικα δε θα μπει σε μηχανη ο συναγερμος, σε σπιτι θα μπει. Θα τα βαλω ολα σε ενα ομορφο ηλεκτρολογικο κουτακι και η σειρηνα θα μπει εξω απ' το σπιτι, σε καποιο σημειο στον τοιχο.
Οποτε εχω παρει μια μπαταρια 12βολτ 4Ah για το συναγερμο, που φορτιζει απο ενα φορτιστη μολυβδου και η σειρηνα η εξωτερικη (mars-250) εχει τη δικη της μπαταρια που ειναι 12βολτ 7Αh. H τροφοδοσια της ομως πρεπει να γινει απ' την κεντρικη μπαταρια του συναγερμου, ωστε να μην εχω θεμα με τις διακοπες ρευματος, οποτε πως θα φορτιζει η μπαταρια της σειρηνας, εφοσον κανονικα θελει πανω απο 13.5 για να φορτισει?
Υπαρχει τροπος τα 12 βολτ να γινουν 14 ή θα φορτιζει η μπαταρια της και ας εχει 12 βολτ τροφοδοσια η σειρηνα?

----------


## plouf

δεν εχεις προβλημα σου λεω βαλτη εκει πανω στη αλλη μπαταρια, επισης να ξερεις οτι οι φορτιστες μολυβδου βγαζουν 13-8-14 -14,5 βολτ και οχι 12

----------


## stinger

> Καλημερα.
> Βασικα δε θα μπει σε μηχανη ο συναγερμος, σε σπιτι θα μπει. Θα τα βαλω ολα σε ενα ομορφο ηλεκτρολογικο κουτακι και η σειρηνα θα μπει εξω απ' το σπιτι, σε καποιο σημειο στον τοιχο.
> Οποτε εχω παρει μια μπαταρια 12βολτ 4Ah για το συναγερμο, που φορτιζει απο ενα φορτιστη μολυβδου και η σειρηνα η εξωτερικη (mars-250) εχει τη δικη της μπαταρια που ειναι 12βολτ 7Αh. H τροφοδοσια της ομως πρεπει να γινει απ' την κεντρικη μπαταρια του συναγερμου, ωστε να μην εχω θεμα με τις διακοπες ρευματος, οποτε πως θα φορτιζει η μπαταρια της σειρηνας, εφοσον κανονικα θελει πανω απο 13.5 για να φορτισει?
> Υπαρχει τροπος τα 12 βολτ να γινουν 14 ή θα φορτιζει η μπαταρια της και ας εχει 12 βολτ τροφοδοσια η σειρηνα?



σε τι συναγερμο θα την συνδεσεις?? κυκλωμα που το εκανες εσυ η καποιος αλλος αυτονομος συναγερμος με τροποποιηση??

----------


## arvacon

> δεν εχεις προβλημα σου λεω βαλτη εκει πανω στη αλλη μπαταρια, επισης να ξερεις οτι οι φορτιστες μολυβδου βγαζουν 13-8-14 -14,5 βολτ και οχι 12



Το γνωριζω πως βγαζουν περιπου 14 οι φορτιστες, αλλα ο φορτιστης θα ειναι συνδεμενος μονο με την κεντρικη μπαταρια του συναγερμου. Στης σειρηνας τη μπαταρια, μεσολαβει ενα κυκλωμα, οποτε εκει δε συνδεεις φορτιστη, μιας και μαλλον αυτο το κυκλωμα ειναι το ιδιο φορτιστης, οποτε οταν φορτιζει η κεντρικη μπαταρια, ο φορτιστης μολυβδου θα σταματαει, αρα στην εισοδο της σειρηνας θα φτανουν και παλι τα 12 βολτ της μπαταριας.

Φιλε stringer, ο συναγερμος ειναι της spyball, ο ΑΜ/8510 και δεν εχω κανει καποια τροποποιηση.

----------


## arvacon

Μου φαινεται πως μαλλον θα χρειαστω τελικα κατι τετοιο για να κανω τα 12 της μπαταριας 14.. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Battery-8-12...item1e79a4d4d0



Edit: Να σημειωσω πως μολις θυμηθηκα πως εχω αυτο εδω το κυκλωματακι της Texas instruments http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/ptn04050c.pdf , οποτε αν βαλω ενα σταθεροποιητη στα 5 βολτ και τροφοδοτησω το κυκλωμα αυτο, θα κανω αραγε δουλεια (μπας και γλυτωσω το περιμενε απ' το ebay..) ? 
To συγκεκριμενο παιρνει απο 3 εως 5.5 βολτ εισοδο και τα κανει απο 5 εως 15. 
Απ οτι βλεπω στα χαρακτηριστικα της σειρηνας θελει 250ma για να δουλεψει, αν δεν κανω λαθος..

----------


## stinger

καπου μπερδευεσαι φιλε μου...η σειρηνα θελει τροφοδοσια 14 βολτ...το τι θα τα κανει το αναλαμβανει το κυκλωμα που εχει μεσα της..εσυ αυτο που θα πρεπει να εξασφαλισεις ειναι οτι ο φορτιστης σου δεν θα παψει να δινει σε καμια περιπτωση τα 14 βολτ διοτι τοτε η σειρηνα καταλαβαινει πως καποιος της εκοψε την τροφοδοσια και αρχιζει να βαραει...
στους κανονικους τους συναγερμους οταν υπαρχει διακοπη ρευματος αυτοματα η μπαταρια αναλαμβανει την διατηρηση της επαφης με την σειρηνα και ας μην την φορτιζει..αυτο αρκει για να την κρατα δεμενη...εσυ αυτο πρεπει να καταφερεις..να κρατησεις δεμενη την σειρηνα με τον συναγερμο σου..δεν σου κανουν αυτα απο ebay και το κυκλωματακι

----------


## arvacon

> η σειρηνα θελει τροφοδοσια 14 βολτ...



Αυτο ηθελα να ακουσω και αυτο μου φαινεται πως ειναι το λογικο.
Αλλωστε αν ψαξει κανεις λιγο θα δει πως οι 12βολτες μπαταριες μολυβδου για να φορτισουν, χρειαζονται 13.5 με 14 βολτ, οποτε ο τεχνικος απ το site που πηρα τη σειρηνα λογικα δεν ηξερε τι του γινεται, οταν μου προτεινε να συνδεσω τη σειρηνα στα 12 και οτι θα δουλεψει χωρις προβλημα. Προσπαθησα να του εξηγησω πως αν βαλω 12 στην εισοδο της σειρηνας, δε θα μπορει να φορτιστει η ενσωματωμενη μπαταρια της, αλλα αυτος επεμενε πως η σειρηνα θα φορτιζει τη μπαταρια γιατι λεει εχει ενα κυκλωμα μεσα που ειναι φορτιστης και αυτος θα κανει λεει τα δικα του και θα διανεμει το ρευμα ετσι, ωστε να φορτισει τη μπαταρια... Φεξε μου και γλυστρησα..

Τεσπα, οποτε  το βασικο ειναι να παρει η σειρηνα τα 14. Τωρα επειδη εγω θα εχω 12 λογω του οτι η σειρηνα θα αντλει το ρευμα της απο την κεντρικη μπαταρια του συναγερμου ( εκεινη ειναι που εχει το φορτιστη τον εξωτερικο), τοτε θα χρειαστει ενα κυκλωματακι step up converter, σαν αυτα που παραθεσα πιο πριν.

Ιδωμεν...
Ευχαριστω για τη βοηθεια.

----------


## vasilllis

> Αυτο ηθελα να ακουσω και αυτο μου φαινεται πως ειναι το λογικο.
> Αλλωστε αν ψαξει κανεις λιγο θα δει πως οι 12βολτες μπαταριες μολυβδου για να φορτισουν, χρειαζονται 13.5 με 14 βολτ, οποτε ο τεχνικος απ το site που πηρα τη σειρηνα λογικα δεν ηξερε τι του γινεται, οταν μου προτεινε να συνδεσω τη σειρηνα στα 12 και οτι θα δουλεψει χωρις προβλημα. Προσπαθησα να του εξηγησω πως αν βαλω 12 στην εισοδο της σειρηνας, δε θα μπορει να φορτιστει η ενσωματωμενη μπαταρια της, αλλα αυτος επεμενε πως η σειρηνα θα φορτιζει τη μπαταρια γιατι λεει εχει ενα κυκλωμα μεσα που ειναι φορτιστης και αυτος θα κανει λεει τα δικα του και θα διανεμει το ρευμα ετσι, ωστε να φορτισει τη μπαταρια... Φεξε μου και γλυστρησα..
> 
> Τεσπα, οποτε  το βασικο ειναι να παρει η σειρηνα τα 14. Τωρα επειδη εγω θα εχω 12 λογω του οτι η σειρηνα θα αντλει το ρευμα της απο την κεντρικη μπαταρια του συναγερμου ( εκεινη ειναι που εχει το φορτιστη τον εξωτερικο), τοτε θα χρειαστει ενα κυκλωματακι step up converter, σαν αυτα που παραθεσα πιο πριν.
> 
> Ιδωμεν...
> Ευχαριστω για τη βοηθεια.



μαλλον σχημα λογου το 12.ουτε στον πινακα εχεις 12 αλλα 13,6.

----------


## arvacon

13.6 προφανως θα εχει στον πινακα μονο οσο φορτιζει η μπαταρια του συναγερμου απ τον εξωτερικο φορτιστη. Επειδη αυτος σταματαει αυτοματα οταν τη φορτισει, οταν κοβει θα πεφτει η ταση στα 12.5 που θα χει η μπαταρια, οποτε εκει θα υπαρχει προβλημα.

----------


## vasilllis

> 13.6 προφανως θα εχει στον πινακα μονο οσο φορτιζει η μπαταρια του συναγερμου απ τον εξωτερικο φορτιστη. Επειδη αυτος σταματαει αυτοματα οταν τη φορτισει, οταν κοβει θα πεφτει η ταση στα 12.5 που θα χει η μπαταρια, οποτε εκει θα υπαρχει προβλημα.



Αυτο δεν γινεται.Ηταση παντα ειναι 13,6.Αυτο που συμβαινει ειναι ανα τακτα χρονικα διαστηματα να κοβει την φορτιση και να ελεγχει την ταση της μπαταριας.
Επισης αν διαβασεις τα χαρακτηιστικα της μπαταριας (οι περισοτερες) εχουν επιτηρηση 8-9v .

----------


## Nikro

Για να μην ανοίγω καινούργιο θέμα μπορεί κανείς να μου πει σε τι αντιστοιχούν οι συμβολισμοί της εικόνας? Η σειρήνα είναι θεόπαλια ξεθωριασμένη, δεν έχει πουθενά μάρκα ή σχέδιο (τουλάχιστον εξωτερικά γιατί δεν την άνοιξα εγώ).2013-07-07 18.42.33.jpg

----------


## stam1982

καλησπέρα αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι bentel star.Έχει μια μεγάλη βίδα δεξια και ο ανοίγει προς τα αριστερά.Εσωτερικά στη λαμαρίνα έχει 2 βίδες με διαφορετικού μεγέθους κεφάλι.
sp--->speaker
as--->tamper
asg--->tamper
+n---->13,6 volt
gnd---> -
Συνέδεσε την με ρελέ
μπαταρία 1,2 ah
Αυτά κατά 90% για ακριβέστερη γνώμη ανέβασε μια φωτο της σειρήνας εξωτερικά .

----------


## Nikro

Ευχαριστώ φίλε για την απάντηση,
όχι δεν είναι αυτή, έχει 2 βίδες εξωτερικά και βγαίνει όλο το πλαστικό. Το μεταλικό έχει 2 ίδιες βίδες. Η συνδεσμολογία ωστόσο πρέπει να είναι αυτή που λες (ίσως είναι άλλο μοντέλο ίδιας μάρκας) γιατί το n+,gnd από ότι μου είπε είναι κατευθείαν συνδεδεμένο με την μπαταρία και το μπλε-άσπρο καλώδιο από το Α πάει στο ρελέ άρα πρέπει να είναι η εντολή , όποτε τα άλλα 2 πρέπει να είναι tamper.
Αν πάω εκεί θα ανοίξω και θα τα βρω, το θέμα είναι οτι είναι εκτός Αθηνών και μου περιγράφει τρίτος...

----------


## stam1982

Νικηφόρε μου θυμίζει πολύ bentel  πλακέτα και 2 - 3 μοντέλα που έχω δει έχουν την ίδια συνδεσμολογία.Αν θυμάμαι καλά οι πιο καινούριες έχουν και κάτι τζαμπεράκια

----------


## nestoras

Μάλλον είναι lady ή call.
Ρίξε μια ματιά σε αυτό το manual:
http://www.digitalproject-shop.com/I...ENE%20CALL.pdf

Κάπως έτσι είναι απ'έξω;
l_LADY.JPG

----------


## Nikro

Ναι μοιάζει πολύ, στο πιο παλιό βέβαια. Το κάτω μέρος είναι ίδιο, επάνω δεν έχει τόσους αεραγωγούς και έχει ένα ξεθωριασμένο κόκκινο (μάλλον ήταν η στάμπα). Θα του πω να μου στείλει μια φώτο απ'έξω να σιγουρευτούμε. Βλέποντας και το pdf νομίζω οτι είναι bentel. Αλλά και να μην ήταν η συνδεσμολογία πρέπει να είναι αυτή του pdf όπως την είπε κι ο stam, του π..... να έχει τα ίδια σύμβολα κι άλλη συνδεσμολογία..

----------


## Nikro

Σειρήνα.jpgΛοιπόν η σειρήνα είναι αυτή. Η ερώτηση που έχω τώρα διαβάζοντας το pdf είναι η εξής. Αυτός από ότι μου είπαν έχει κάνει την συδεσμολογία C, δηλαδή το καλώδιο από το AS πάει σε sensor detector! Ξέρει κανείς ποια η χρησιμότητα της γιατί εγώ πρώτη φορά το συναντάω. Θα μπορέσει να κουμπώσει μια καινούργια σειρήνα πχ paradox χωρίς πολλές μετατροπές?

----------


## nestoras

> Η ερώτηση που έχω τώρα διαβάζοντας το pdf είναι η εξής. Αυτός από ότι μου είπαν έχει κάνει την συδεσμολογία C, δηλαδή το καλώδιο από το AS πάει σε sensor detector! Ξέρει κανείς ποια η χρησιμότητα της γιατί εγώ πρώτη φορά το συναντάω. Θα μπορέσει να κουμπώσει μια καινούργια σειρήνα πχ paradox χωρίς πολλές μετατροπές?



Sensor Detector απλά εννοεί τους διακόπτες tamper της σειρήνας. Η συγκεκριμένη νομίζω πως έχει δύο NC έναν για αποκόλληση από τον τοίχο και άνοιγμα καπακιού κι έναν "αντιαφρού". Το κακό είναι ότι ίσως να πάνε μόνο 4 καλώδια στη σειρήνα.
Για μια ολοκληρωμένη εγκατάσταση ανεξαρτήτως του τύπου πίνακα και τύπου σειρήνας θέλεις έξι καλώδια χωρίς "πατέντες". 
1--> +
2--> -
3,4--> 24ωρη ζώνη tamper
5--> εντολή strobe
6--> εντολή ήχου

Από εκεί και πέρα συνήθως θα δεις τις παρακάτω παραλλαγές:
α) strobe και ήχο από το ίδιο καλώδιο και τα υπόλοιπα όπως έχουν (αρά θέλουμε 5 καλώδια)

β) strobe και ήχο στο ίδιο καλώδιο, "μείον" κοινό για επιστροφή ζώνης τάμπερ (άρα θέλουμε 4 καλώδια)

γ) τροφοδοσία "+" από την έξοδο σειρήνας του πίνακα (τα οποία μόλις χαθούν χτυπάει), μείον και ένα καλώδιο τάμπερ με επιστροφή ζώνης από "μείον". (3 καλώδια συνολικά)

Ο καθένας με την εμπειρία του και τις ανάγκες (πχ αν δεν μπορεί εκ των πραγμάτων να χρησιμοποιήσει πέντε καλώδια ή αν κάποιο καλώδιο έχει χαλάσει και είναι αδύνατον να αντικατασταθεί) προσαρμόζει τη συνδεσμολογία στην ανάγκη του.

Ακόμη και με 4 καλώδια μπορείς να έχεις αποτελεσματική προστασία για τη σειρήνα σου εκτός κι αν έχεις κανένα περίεργο πίνακα.

Η συνδεσμολογία "C" είναι πολύ κοντά στην περίπτωση γ) απλά χρησιμοποιεί δύο καλώδια για τη ζώνη τάμπερ.

----------


## Nikro

Ευχαριστώ νέστορα, Tamper δεν έχει συνδέσει γιατί την άνοιξε, την ξεβίδωσε από τον τοίχο και δεν χτύπησε (εκτός κι αν δεν την έχει 24ωρη). Επίσης μου είπε ότι το κίτρινο καλώδιο (το ASG ) έχει μάντηση στον πίνακα με ένα καλώδιο από 4άρι που γράφει ανιχνευτής κάτι...
Μάλλον δεν το γλυτώνω το ταξίδι  :Smile:

----------


## Nikro

Λοιπόν παιδιά επαναφέρω το θέμα μιας και πήγα και την είδα από κοντά. άνοιξα τον πίνακα και η συνδεσμολογία είχε ως εξής:Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45032το  +Ν και η γείωση πάνε στο + και - της μπαταρίας του κέντρου κατευθείαν.  Το άσπρο και το μπλε καλώδιο από το Α πάνε στην ΝΟ ενός ρελέ. Το κίτρινο  τώρα από το ASG γίνεται μάντηση στον πίνακα με καλώδιο που πάει σε PIR  (έτσι γράφει) και το AS πάει στις κλέμες των ζωνών (σε COM νομίζω).  Φαντάστηκα οτι επειδή είχε κάνει διπλασιασμό μάλλον δεν του έβγαιναν οι  ζώνες και αντί για 24ωρη σύνδεσε το tamper με κάποιον ανιχνευτή (24ωρη  στη σειρήνα ή αλλού δεν έχει).  Επειδή με πήρε η νύχτα έβαλα μια Paradox  που είχα φέρει με το ασπρο-μπλε καλώδιο τυχαία στο ssp+ να δω τι θα  γίνει. Η σειρήνα χτύπησε με καθυστέρηση 10' και πατώντας τον κωδικό δεν  σταμάταγε. Βέβαια δεν έκανα τίποτα άλλο ούτε μέτρησα τι βγάζει το  καλώδιο μήπως ήθελε και στο ssp- είπα να το αναφέρω εδώ που βλέπω πως  κάποια παιδιά έχουν ασχοληθεί μήπως βρω άκρη πριν ξαναπάω.

----------


## stam1982

καλησπέρα,Νικηφόρε νομίζω η πάραντοξ ενεργοποιείται(ηχεί) με διακοπή της εντολής άρα για να δουλέψει θέλεις το  nc του ρελέ και όχι το no.Επίσης η σειρήνα αυτή για να τεθεί σε λειτουργία θέλει την εντολή της.(Δίνεις τροφοδοσία και μπαταρία αλλά δε λειτουργεί,πρέπει να συνδέσει και την εντολή της σε n.c επαφή).

----------


## Nikro

Ναι stam έχεις δίκιο δουλεύει με διακοπή πως είναι δυνατόν όμως να ξεκινάει παρόλα αυτά  και να μην σταματάει?

----------


## stam1982

απλά ο συναγερμός ενεργοποιεί τη σειρήνα για 10 λέπτα.
όταν διεγέρθηκε το ρελέ η επαφη έγινε n.c και η σειρήνα τέθηκε σε λειτουργία επειδή δέχθηκε ssp-.
Όταν το δεκάλεπτο πέρασε και το ρελέ επέστρεψε σε ηρεμία (ν.ο) η σειρήνα έχασε την εντολή της και άρχισε να ηχεί.
Δεν σταμάτησε με κωδικό επειδή στην ουσία δεν επανήλθε η εντολή της.
Να θυμίσω οτι αυτή η σειρήνα διεγείρεται με χάσιμο εντολής.

Στην ουσία δούλεψε αντίστροφα από το κανονικό.

----------


## Nikro

Sorry φίλε stam έκανα λάθος και σε μπέρδεψα σε 10 δευτερόλεπτα ξεκίνησε όχι λεπτά! Όντως το λογικό είναι όταν ενεργοποιήθηκε ο συναγερμός και το ρελέ ενεργοποιήθηκε και η σειρήνα, δεν έπρεπε να χτυπήσει όμως μέχρι να βάλεις τον κωδικό και να χάσει την εντολή! Αυτή όμως αφού πέρασαν μερικά δευτερόλεπτα (10 περίπου τα μέτρησα εγώ) άρχισε να βαράει! Γι' αυτό έχω κολλήσει, υπάρχει υπάρχει περίπτωση για κάποιο λόγο ο πίνακας (ΟΜΝΙ 600)να κόβει το ρελέ κατα την διάρκεια του συναγερμού?

----------


## stam1982

Νικηφόρε απενεργοποίησε τη σειρήνα,δώσε ένα συναγερμό και μέτρα πάνω στο ρελέ να δεις τι γίνεται,στη χειρότερη βάλε ένα καινούριο.
Αν δεις και δε γίνεται τίποτα δώσε ένα σταθερό πλην στο ssp και κάνε την να δουλεύει με διακοπή τροφοδοσίας (μέσω ρελε).
Το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο δε το έχω δουλέψει.

----------


## Nikro

ΟΚ stam ευχαριστώ, αυτό είχα σκοπό να κάνω στην τελική. Όταν ξαναπάω θα μετρήσω να δω τί παίζει. Θα πάω πιο οργανωμένος..

----------


## yz8826

Καλησπερα.
Εχω μια απορια σχετικα με τη συνδεσμολογια της σειρηνας MARS 250 με τον Roiscok pr208cn.
Διαβασα καπου στο φορουμ πως μπορει να συνδεθει και χωρις ρελε στο συγκεκριμενο συναγερμο.
Η περιγραφη που εδωσε καποιο μελος ηταν η παρακατω:

"η συνδεσμολογία είναι απλή

+14 --> aux
GND --> com
GO- --> bell-

η επαφή tamper σε σειρά με τα άλλα tamper
και μια αντίσταση 2,2k από το bell+ στο GO- (κατά προτίμηση η συνδεσμολογία αυτή να γίνει μέσα στην σειρήνα)"

Το σχεδιο που εφτιαξα πιο κατω ειναι βαση της παραπανω περιγραφης, αλλα απ' οτι καταλαβα απ'  τα γραφομενα σας, μαλλον η τροφοδοσια της Aux δεν ειναι αρκετη για τη  σειρηνα, οποτε υποθεστε απλα πως αντι για την Aux, θα μπορουσε να  τροφοδοτειται απευθειας απ' την μπαταρια.

Αυτο που δεν καταλαβαινω απ' την παραπανω συνδεσμολογια ειναι η συνδεση της αντιστασης με το bell+. Πρεπει να γινει οπως το εχω σχεδιασει στην παρακατω εικονα, δηλαδη θα πρεπει να τραβηξω ενα εξτρα καλωδιο απ το bell+ στην κεντρικη μοναδα, που θα καταληγει στη σειρηνα και θα συνδεεται με το GO- μεσω της αντιστασης?
Επισης η αντισταση του tamper, δεν πρεπει κ' αυτη να παει μεσα στη σειρηνα αντι στην κεντρικη μοναδα?
Και κατι τελευταιο.. Ειναι σωστη η συνδεσμολογια αυτη?

SNAG-005.png

----------


## jomor

το bell+ ειναι ενα απλο μονιμο +12. Η εντολη είναι το bell-  Το σχέδιο σου δεν είναι σωστό.  Εντολή θα δώσεις μόνο στο GO-   (ή μόνο στο GO+ μέσω ρελέ). Βγάλε την γραμμή bell+ GO+ και βάλε την 2Κ2 μεταξύ power+ και GO-. Η αντισταση ρυθμιζει μια μικρή ροή ρεύματος προς το bell- και έτσι ο πίνακας ξέρει ότι έχει συνδεδεμένη 
σειρήνα

----------


## yz8826

Ευχαριστω για τη διορθωση. Για δες το νεο σχεδιαγραμμα, ειναι σωστο τωρα? 

SNAG-05.png
Οποτε λογικα αφου το bell+ ειναι απλα ενα 12+ , τοτε στην περιγραφη παραπανω μαλλον εννοουσε να γινει η συνδεσμολογια οπως πιο κατω, απλα εγω δεν καταλαβα καλα..  

SNAG-05s.png
Οπως και να 'χει λογικα ειναι το ιδιο το αποτελεσμα, αλλα λυσε μου μονο την απορια περι αντιστασεων.. Που πρεπει να μπουν οι 2 αντιστασεις, μεσα στη σειρηνα ή στην κεντρικη μοναδα?


Edit: Ακυρη η παραπανω ερωτηση. Τελικα απ' οτι διαβασα ειναι καλυτερα να μπουν μεσα στη σειρηνα για μεγαλυτερη ασφαλεια σε περιπτωση παραβιασης καλωδιου, οποτε πιστευω το παρακατω σχεδιο ειναι και το πιο σωστο. Αν κανω λαθος διορθωστε με.


SNAG-0s5s.png

----------


## yz8826

Εχω μια αλλη απορια ομως που δε μου λυθηκε διαβαζοντας τα διαφορα posts.
 Γιατι δεν προτεινεται να γινεται η συνδεσμολογια με τον παραπανω τροπο και ολοι προτεινουν τη συνδεσμολογια με το ρελε? 
Σε ενα αλλο νημα που ειχα αναφερει πως θα βαλω beams και θα κοβω τη ζωνη  με τη βοηθεια ενος ρελε, αρκετα μελη με αποθάρρυναν στο να μην το κανω  γιατι θα γινοταν το συστημα αναξιοπιστο λογω του ρελε.. Εδω που μιλαμε  για το πιο βασικο εξαρτημα του συναγερμου, δηλ. τη σειρηνα, γιατι ολοι  προτρεπουν τον κοσμο (ακομα και τα καταστηματα που τις πουλανε) να  χρησιμοποιουν ρελε, που θα μπορουσε να μειωσει την αξιοπιστια του  συστηματος, ενω υπαρχει πιο απλος τροπος και πιο σιγουρος?  :Confused1:

----------


## stinger

> Εχω μια αλλη απορια ομως που δε μου λυθηκε διαβαζοντας τα διαφορα posts.
>  Γιατι δεν προτεινεται να γινεται η συνδεσμολογια με τον παραπανω τροπο και ολοι προτεινουν τη συνδεσμολογια με το ρελε?



επειδη ο συγκεκριμενος συναγερμος ειναι απαραδεκτος απο θεμα ρευματων και σταθεροτητας...οταν θα τον ζορισεις η θα ζοριστει καποια στιγμη θα σου βγαλει ενα ''com error'' και θα παρεις την πλακετα στο χερι..ειναι λαχειο γενικοτερα αυτος ο συναγερμος..
αν θελεις να συνδεσεις χωρις ρελε και προβληματα παρε εναν apollo sigma που εχει aux 3.15A και δεν καταλαβαινει τιποτα...
εχω συνδεσει σε apollo ταυτοχρονα μια mars-250(χωρις ρελε) μια paradox και μια εσωτερικη σειρηνα και δεν ακουει τιποτα...

----------


## john8826

Πες πως ο δικος μου δουλευει σωστα και ειμαι απ' τους τυχερους, η συνδεσμολογια με το ρελε στο bell+ και bell- σε συγκριση με την παραπανω συνδεσμολογια, δε θα επιβαρυνει το συναγερμο παραπανω. 
Το ιδιο δε θα επιβαρυνθει και στις δυο περιπτωσεις, αφου παιρνεις ρευμα απ το Aux?  Αυτο δε λυνεται παιρνοντας ρευμα κατευθειαν απ' τη μπαταρια?
Ποιος ο λογος τοτε να χρησιμοποιησεις το ρελε?

----------


## jomor

ευλογες οι αποριες σου. θα μπορουσα να σου απαντησω με σιγουρια αν ειχα μετρησει ποσο ρευμα τραβαει πραγματικα η 250. αλλα μιας και την εχεις πρόχειρη και (σωστά ) ψάχνεσαι δεν την μετράς κι όλας? Χωρίς να έχει την δική της μπαταρία, βάλε αμπερομετρο στο power + και άλλο ένα  στο GO- και προκαλεσε συναγερμό. Στο Go-  δεν θα πρέπει να μετρήσεις πάνω από 70mA (τόσο αντέχει η bell-.) αν η σειρήνα δεν τραβάει πάνω από όσο μπορεί να δώσει η αντίστοιχη έξοδος του πίνακα, δεν χρειάζεται ρελέ.

----------


## yz8826

Καλησπερα Γιαννη. 
Θα κανω τις μετρησεις που ανεφερες, αυριο που θα συνδεσω τη σειρηνα και θα σου πω τα αποτελεσματα.
Οντως η πραξη θα μας λυσει ολες τις αποριες.  :Smile:

----------


## nestoras

> Εχω μια αλλη απορια ομως που δε μου λυθηκε διαβαζοντας τα διαφορα posts.
>  Γιατι δεν προτεινεται να γινεται η συνδεσμολογια με τον παραπανω τροπο και ολοι προτεινουν τη συνδεσμολογια με το ρελε? 
> Σε ενα αλλο νημα που ειχα αναφερει πως θα βαλω beams και θα κοβω τη ζωνη  με τη βοηθεια ενος ρελε, αρκετα μελη με αποθάρρυναν στο να μην το κανω  γιατι θα γινοταν το συστημα αναξιοπιστο λογω του ρελε.. Εδω που μιλαμε  για το πιο βασικο εξαρτημα του συναγερμου, δηλ. τη σειρηνα, γιατι ολοι  προτρεπουν τον κοσμο (ακομα και τα καταστηματα που τις πουλανε) να  χρησιμοποιουν ρελε, που θα μπορουσε να μειωσει την αξιοπιστια του  συστηματος, ενω υπαρχει πιο απλος τροπος και πιο σιγουρος?



Κατά τη γνώμη μου πιο σημαντικό είναι η ειδοποίηση παρά η σειρήνα ειδικά όταν πρόκειται για κάπως απομακρυσμένο σημείο.

----------


## yz8826

Σορρυ για την αργοπορημενη απαντηση.
Σημερα τελειωσα με τις καλωδιωσεις και τελικα η Mars250 δουλεψε μια χαρα με την παραπανω συνδεσμολογια (χωρις ρελε).
Πανω στo bell+ και bell- εχω 2 ρελεδες για φωτα, καθως και μια εσωτερικη σειρηνα και ολα δουλευουν οπως πρεπει.
Τροφοδοσια για τη Mars250 πηρα απευθειας απ' τη μπαταρια.
Δεν αφησα τη μοναδα να βαραει για ωρα, μιας και ειναι αργα τωρα, οποτε μονο κατι δοκιμες των 5 δευτερολεπτων εκανα, αλλα απ οτι βλεπω δε θα χει θεμα.
Δεν πηρα μετρησεις τελικα σχετικα με την καταναλωση στα bell, γιατι βιαζομουν να τελειωσω και το αμελησα..
Θα συμφωνησω με το τελευταιο σχολιο που αναφερει πως το βασικοτερο ειναι η ειδοποιηση, γι' αυτο εχω φροντισει και γι' αυτο.  :Smile:

----------


## yz8826

Ετσι για επαληθευση, να αναφερω πως τελικα δουλευει μια χαρα η σειρηνα χωρις το ρελε, οποτε νο προμπλεμ.

----------


## jomor

trigger πήρες από το bell- στο GO-  ?

----------


## yz8826

Σορρυ για την καθηστερημενη απαντηση, αλλα για καποιο λογο η πλαρφορμα του forum, στελνει ενημερωσεις για νεες απαντησεις στο email μου οποτε της ερθει, δηλ αλλες φορες στελνει κ αλλες οχι..

Ναι trigger πηρα απο το bell- στο GO-.

Εκανα ακριβως την παρακατω συνδεσμολογια.
SNAG-0s5s.png
Επισης πανω στο bell+ και bell- εχω 2 ρελεδες και μια εσωτερικη σειρηνα, αλλα ολα παιζουν κανονικα.

----------


## jomor

Σωστόστ.

----------


## jomor

> ευλογες οι αποριες σου. θα μπορουσα να σου απαντησω με σιγουρια αν ειχα μετρησει ποσο ρευμα τραβαει πραγματικα η 250. αλλα μιας και την εχεις πρόχειρη και (σωστά ) ψάχνεσαι δεν την μετράς κι όλας? Χωρίς να έχει την δική της μπαταρία, βάλε αμπερομετρο στο power + και άλλο ένα  στο GO- και προκαλεσε συναγερμό. Στο Go-  δεν θα πρέπει να μετρήσεις πάνω από 70mA (τόσο αντέχει η bell-.) αν η σειρήνα δεν τραβάει πάνω από όσο μπορεί να δώσει η αντίστοιχη έξοδος του πίνακα, δεν χρειάζεται ρελέ.



να διορθώσω το λάθος μου, τα 70mA που θυμόμουνα αναφέρονται στην UO, όχι στην bell. Η έξοδος bell έχει όριο τα 750mA.

αν και δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο μπορεί κανείς να εμπιστεύεται τυφλά πια το manual.. ιδίως αν κρίνουμε και με βάση τις ασυμφωνίες στον προγραμματισμό.. μπορεί το manual να είναι της προηγούμενης έκδοσης (με το μεγάλο τσιπ στην μέση της πλακέτας) και η νεα πλακέτα να έχει άλλα όρια.. πχ αν UO πέφτει στον συλλέκτη ανθεκτικότερου σε ρεύματα τρανζίστορ, γιατί να συνεχίσει να εχει όριο τα 70mA ?

----------


## yz8826

Εχω μια ακομα απορια σχετικα με τη συνδεση της σειρηνας mars250.
Οπως εχω αναφερει σε παλιοτερο post, την εχω συνδεσει χωρις ρελε, οπως στο σχεδιο του παραπανω ποστ μου, με τη μονη διαφορα πως ρευμα πηρα κατευθειαν απ την μπαταρια του συναγερμου.

Δεν εχω καποιο προβλημα με τη συγκεκριμενη συνδεσμολογια. Αυτο που θελω ομως ειναι, οταν βγει το κεντρο εκτος λειτουργιας (σε περιπτωση βλαβης), να χτυπησει η σειρηνα. Με την παραπανω συνδεσμολογια αλλα και με τη συνδεσμολογια με τον ρελε στο go+ οπως εδω http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/Document...e_Mars-250.pdf , δεν επιτυγχανεται κατι τετοιο. 

Ενας τροπος ειναι να βαλω ενα ρελε ΝC στην τροφοδοσια της σειρηνας. Το πηνιο του ρελε θα τροφοδοτειται απο την AUX, οποτε σε περιπτωση βλαβης του κεντρου, ο ρελες θα αφοπλιζει και η σειρηνα θα χτυπαει, γιατι θα αντιλαμβανεται διακοπη στο καλωδιο τροφοδοσιας.

Δεν ξερω ομως αν ειναι και τοσο σωστος αυτος ο τροπος, γιατι σε περιπτωση που κολλησει ο ρελες, η σειρηνα θα χτυπησει, αλλα αν δεν την ακουσω, την επομενη φορα που θα οπλισω, δε θα καταλαβω πως εχει προβλημα κ ετσι μπορει να μεινει το κεντρο χωρις σειρηνα μεχρι να το αντιληφθω καποια στιγμη.. Βεβαια μια λυση ειναι να προγραμματισω το συναγερμο ωστε κανει ενα συντομο ηχο οταν οπλιζει (αν δουλευει αυτη η λειτουργια στον roiscok..), ωστε να καταλαβαινεις πως δουλευει, αλλα και παλι θα μπορουσε να κολλησει καποια στιγμη που θα λειπεις και να βγει εκτος, αφηνοντας το συστημα σιωπηλο μεχρι την επομενη φορα που θα το αντιληφθεις.

Ξερω πως τα παραπανω περι εμπλοκης του ρελε ισως αποτελει σπανια περιπτωση, αλλα θα ηθελα μια πιο σιγουρη λυση.
Συμφωνα με τη συνδεσμολογια που εχω τη σειρηνα μου αυτη τη στιγμη, το +go της δεν χρησιμοποιειται. Αν εβαζα εκει ενα ρελε σε NO κατασταση, που θα συνδεει το go+ με +12v απο τη μπαταρια και το πηνιο του ρελε θα τροφοδοτειται απο την AUX, ωστε σε διακοπη να δωσει ρευμα στο go+, θα χτυπησει η σειρηνα?

----------


## yz8826

Για του λογου το αληθες, ειπα να φτιαξω ενα σχεδιακι ακομα, να γινω πιο κατανοητος.




Ειναι εφικτο κατι τετοιο κατα τη γνωμη σας?

----------


## plouf

kaταρχην πρεπει να το συνδσεις στο ΝC για να λειτουργησει οπως το φανταζεσαι

ΑΛΛΑ αν βαραει του καθενος η σειρηνα σε καθε ακυρο προβλημα αντε γεια !!! . . προχειρες σκεψεις εινα ιαυτες ποθ βλεπεις σειρηνες και βαρανε οπως ναναι εδω και εκει
εγω αν ειχα τετοιο γειτονα .. θα εκανα αφενως παρατηρηση χοντρη και αμα ελειπε θα του τη εσπαγα..

δηλαδη θελω να πω το προβλημα εινα ιη λογικη σου που θελεις να βαραει η σειρηνα σε καθε προβλημα ακομα και αν αυτο το προβλημα ειναι καψιμο πλακετα ....

----------


## yz8826

Μα δε θα τυχει το κεντρο να χαλαει καθε μερα, αυτο θα συμβει μια φορα κ αν συμβει.. 
Μα αν ειναι nc θα χτυπαει συνεχεια οταν συνδεσεις το ρελε στην aux. 
No δεν ειναι οταν ο ρελες ειναι οπλισμενος αλλα με ανοιχτη επαφη ή κανω λαθος;

----------


## plouf

οχι επιμενω η λογικη ειναι λαθος του να κτυπαει η σειρηνα αμα καει / βραχυκυκλωσει ο πινακας..

οσο για το ρελε με το που το βαλεις στο ΑΥΧ θα ΑΝΟΙΞΕΙ την NC επαφη και οταν βραχυκυκλωσει /χαθει το ρευμα θα την ενωσει παλι.. σκεψου το

----------


## yz8826

Οποτε nc θελει, εχεις δικιο. Παντως οπως και να χει, σωστη ή λαθος η λογικη αυτη, θα δουλεψει οπως το χω σχεδιασει;

----------


## plouf

εσυ τι καταλαβαινεις απο τη ακολουθη προταση ? 

"kaταρχην πρεπει να το συνδσεις στο ΝC για να λειτουργησει οπως το φανταζεσαι"

----------


## yz8826

Καλα μη βαρας!  :Smile: 
Οκ, βασικα με μια δευτερη σκεψη, οφειλω να παραδεχτω πως και να χτυπησει η σειρηνα αν καει το κεντρο για 3 λεπτα, δε θα προσφερει κατι περισσοτερο απ την ενοχληση του γειτονα, μιας κ εγω δε θα την ακουσω.
Μια καλη ιδεα θα ηταν να εφτιαχνα ενα κυκλωματακι που ειχα δει καπου, που μετατρεπεις ενα παλιο κινητο σε gsm module με απλο τροπο, δηλ κολλας 2 καλωδια πανω στο μπουτον κλησης ή σε ενα απ τα μπουτον γρηγορης κλησης και με ενα απλο κυκλωματακι που δε θυμαμαι τι και πως, καλουσε τον αριθμο που του χες ορισει.  Αν βρω το λινκ θα το ποσταρω εδω.

----------


## plouf

τιποτα δεν θες απλα τα δυο ακρα του nc του ρελε να βραχυκκλωςνςν το πληκτρο γρηγορςη κλησης στη συσκευη

και φυσικα να ειναι παλια η φτηνη ε γρηγορη κληση

----------


## yz8826

Εχω ενα παλιο νοκια 8210 που κανει μια χαρα γι' αυτη τη δουλεια, οποτε καιρος ηταν να το αξιοποιησω  :Smile: 

Υπαρχει τροπος αραγε να φτιαξουμε κανα κυκλωμα που να μπορει να συνδεθει παραλληλα με το συναγερμο πανω στο gsm module που εχω, μπας και γλυτωσουμε λιγη ακτινοβολια (γιατι θα ψηνεται το κεφαλι μου με 2 κινητα συν ενα στην τσεπη οταν ειμαι σπιτι..) ? 
Ισως μια σταθερη τηλεφωνικη συσκευη με καλωδιο που με καποιον τροπο θα μπορουσε να κανει redial τον τελευταιο αριθμο? Θελει σκεψη..

----------


## jomor

να μην κάνεις τιποτα. keep it simple. Θα μοιράσεις τις καταναλώσεις σου πιο σωστά και δεν θα σου καεί καμιά ασφάλεια, κανένας πίνακας. το ποτήρι είναι μισογεμάτο. Καλυτερα να αναλωθείς σε άλλα πράγματα, πχ στο πώς θα καμουφλάρεις τα beams ή σε ποιά πόρτα δεν έχεις βάλει διπλή μαγνητική....

----------


## yz8826

Χμμ. Τελικα οντως αυτο εκανα, αφαιρεσα τα beams απ την aux, μιας και τραβουσαν περι τα 350mA τελικα, οποτε πλεον στην aux ειναι 3 ρανταρ, ο τηλεχειρισμος, ο ανιχνευτης καπνου και ενα ρελε , που τραβουν 200mA περιπου. 

Θα το βαλω αυριο να χτυπησει μια δυο φορες κανονικα και αν δεν προκυψει κανα αλλο θεμα θα το αφησω ως εχει για την ωρα, γιατι με κουρασε λιγο.. Οπως πολυ σωστα λες και συ φιλε jomor, εχουμε κ αλλα πιο ενδιαφεροντα πραγματα ν ασχοληθουμε.  :Smile: 

Αφησα μια γραμμη spare βεβαια στην aux (επειδη τα χω κανει κολλητα με καλαι τα καλωδια ωστε να βιδωνονται καλυτερα στην κλεμα), μη τυχον και μου την καρφωσει καμμια μερα που θα χω ορεξη να φτιαξω αυτο με το τηλ. (αν και η ιδεα της εξτρα ακτινοβολιας γειωνει λιγο την ιδεα  στο μυαλο μου). 

Ελπιζω να κολλαγε ο τηλεφωνητης για το λογο της υπερφορτωσης της aux και να μη χρειαστει να λυσω παλι το κεντρο.. Θα δειξει...

Μια ερωτηση μονο γι αποψε και παμε για υπνο. Εχω παρατηρησει πως η ψυχτρα του κεντρου απ την αρχη που το εγκατεστησα, ζεματαγε και εξακολουθει να ζεματαει. Ελεγα πως φταιει το βαρυ φορτιο της aux μεχρι χθες, αλλα τελικα δεν αλλαξε κατι. Σημερα παρατηρησα πως αυτο που θερμαινεται τοσο, ειναι ο σταθεροποιητης 7805 και οχι τοσο το διπλανο του εξαρτημα. 

Για να καταλαβετε, οταν αγγιζω την ψυχτρα, αντεχει το χερι μου 4-5 δευτερολεπτα πανω, ενω στο 7805 1-2 δευτερα το πολυ.. 

Συμβαινει και στους δικους σας roiscok αυτο ή παιζει να χει κανα θεμα ο δικος μου;

----------


## moicanos

οχι επιμενω η λογικη ειναι λαθος του να κτυπαει η σειρηνα αμα καει / βραχυκυκλωσει ο πινακας..


μπορεις να το τεκμηριωσεις αυτο φιλε μου? που ειναι το λαθος να ενημερωσει η σειρηνα ο,τι το κεντρο εχει θεμα και δεν λειτουργει? δηλαδη θα πληρωσω ενα σκασμο λεφτα για προστασια στο σπιτι μου και αν παραδωσει πνευμα ο πινακας ειτε απο *βλαβη* ειτε απο *δολιοφθορα* και εγω πχ λειπω διακοπες δεν θα το μαθω παρα μονο αν γυρισω και βρω το σπιτι αδειο???????
και τον γειτονα να μου απαντα  """" *ΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΧΤΥΠΗΣΕ Η ΣΕΙΡΗΝΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕ Ο ΣΥΝΑΓΕΡΜΟΣ???*''''' και εγω να του απαντω """"*ΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΝΟΧΛΗΣΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΓΕΙΤΟΝΙΑ""""*

----------


## jomor

> Για να καταλαβετε, οταν αγγιζω την ψυχτρα, αντεχει το χερι μου 4-5 δευτερολεπτα πανω, ενω στο 7805 1-2 δευτερα το πολυ.. 
> 
> Συμβαινει και στους δικους σας roiscok αυτο ή παιζει να χει κανα θεμα ο δικος μου;



νομίζω είναι ζεστή αλλά δεν θυμάμαι να ψήνεις και αυγό. Δεν είμαι σίγουρος τι τροφοδοτεί το 7805, πολύ πιθανό να τροφοδοτεί και τον dialer και από την στιγμή που έχεις προβλήματα με τον τηλεφωνητή, θα μπορούσε να υπάρχει πρόβλημα σε αυτό το κομμάτι της πλακέτας και εξ αιτίας του προβλήματος να τραβάει πολύ ρεύμα από το regulator και το ζεσταίνει παραπάνω. Η και το ανάποδο, κάποιο άλλο κομμάτι να γονατίζει το 7805 και να μην επαρκει η τροφοδοσία για τον τηλεφωνητή. Μέτρα στο 3ο ποδαράκι, έχεις 5V ή λιγότερο? Επίσης τσεκάρισε αν τα προβληματα στον τηλεφωνητή συνεχίζονται κι επισης δοκίμασε να αποσυνδέσεις ότιδήποτε τραβάει ρεύμα πλην του πληκτρολογίου να δεις αν το 7805 συνεχίζει να ζεματάει (αν και τα περιφερειακά δεν μπορει να σχετιζονται με αυτό). Επίσης δεν χάνεις τίποτα να ελεγξεις και την γείωση, η πλάτη του 7805, τα com και η γείωσή σου θα πρέπει να εμφανίζουν συνέχεια κυκλώματος.

----------


## yz8826

Σημερα που εκανα μια δοκιμη διαρκειας στο συστημα, αφηνοντας το να χτυπαει μεχρι να σταματησει μονο του, ολα πηγαν καλα και με πηρε τηλ κανονικα, αλλα και η ασφαλεια δεν καηκε. 
Τωρα το θεμα με τη θερμοκρασια θα το τσεκαρω οπως ειπες και θα σου πω τα αποτελεσματα. 
Ενας φιλος ηλεκτρολογος παντως που εχει εγκαταστησει 6 τετοιυς συναγερμους, μου ειπε πως του χε τυχει και αυτου να ζεσταινει ενα απ τα κεντρα και το εστειλε στο σερβις, οπου αλλαξαν το regulator (αν και ειπε " νομιζω" στο τελος..) 
Πρεπει να παρω και την τελε αυριο ενα τηλ, να δουμε τι θα πουν.

----------


## st3rgios

Γεια σας εχει τοποθετησει κανεις την AL-631 ? σε 208CN , 

η απορια μου ειναι αν τα 2 κοκκινα led που εχει διπλα στην λαμπα της σειρηνα πρεπει να αναβοσβηνουν εναλαξ σε εκτος ενεργοποιησης συναγερμου καταστηση

----------


## yz8826

Πηρα τηλ την tele πριν λιγο και αφου περιμενα κανα 10λεπτο στην αναμονη, ρωτησα τον τεχνικο για το θεμα με την ψυχτρα που ζεματαει.
Η απαντηση του ηταν πως ετσι ειναι, η ψυχτρα ζεσταινεται.. Του λεω, "μα ζεματαει, ουτε ενα δευτερολεπτο δεν αντεχεις να ακουμπησεις πανω στο 7805". Μου λεει για δευτερη φορα, "ετσι ειναι, η ψυχτρα ζεσταινεται"..
Μου φαινεται περιεργο να θεωρει φυσιολογικο που ζεματαει ετσι. Απ οτι ξερω, οταν καιει ενα ολοκληρωμενο τοσο πολυ, ή δεν επαρκει η ψυξη του, ή δεν αντεχει το φορτιο και χρειαζεται αντικατασταση με μεγαλυτερο ή εχει καποιο προβλημα το κυκλωμα..
Θα τεσταρω αυτα που ειπαμε και απ οτι βλεπω θα χρειαστει μεγαλυτερη ψυχτρα, ισως με ανεμιστηρακι, γιατι δε βλεπω να την παλεβει για πολυ ετσι οπως ειναι.. 
Ποιος τα λυνει ομως τωρα ολα αυτα...

----------


## moicanos

με ποιον μιλησες, με το Σαμαρα? αν θες να μαθεις πως μου ξηγηθηκε εμενα αυτος ο απιθανος τυπος γραψε "" ΑΞΙΟΠΙΣΤΙΑ ΤΩΝ SERVICE"" στην αναζητηση του φορουμ και κατσε και διαβασε.. στο ξαναλεω, δεν εχουν τον θεο τους στην tele..

----------


## moicanos

και αν θελεις την ταπεινη μου αποψη,
αν ειναι σε εγγυηση το κεντρο στειλτο και απαιτησε την αντικατασταση (δεν μπορεις να βασιζεις την ασφαλεια του σπιτιου σου στο αν θα ζεσταθει ενα τρανζιστορ παραπαπανω και θα σου βγαλει εκτος ολο το κεντρο μια ασφαλεια) δεν θα βγαλεις ακρη και θα σε ταλαιπωρησουν μεχρι να παραδεχτουν αστοχια υλικου, 
αν δεν ειναι σε εγγυηση κατσε ασχολησου μονος σου με την βοηθεια των παιδιων απο εδω, που δεν εχουν και κανενα κερδος στην τελικη..

----------


## yz8826

Δυο μηνες το εχω το συστημα, εντος εγγυησης ειναι, αλλα δε με παιρνει να μεινω κανα δυο βδομαδες χωρις συναγερμο. Μια λυση ειναι να δωσω ενα 35αρι ( με τα μεταφορικα) και να παρω ενα δευτερο, οποτε να τους στειλω το παλιο και ας κανουν οτι θελουν.. Ομως επειδη δεν περισσευει τωρα το 35αρι κ επειδη κατι μου λεει πως πρεπει να χουν ολες οι πλακετες το ιδιο θεμα, μιας και η ψυχτρα ειναι λεπτη ή ακομα χειροτερα να πεσω σε δευτερη ελατωματικη, τελικα θα λυσω το κεντρο και θα αλλαξω τον κινεζικο σταθεροποιητη με εναν καλυτερο, καθως και την ψυχτρα με μια μεγαλυτερη και με ανεμιστηρα. Θα μετρησω βεβαια πριν τι καταναλωση υπαρχει στα ακρα του 7805 και μετα βλεπουμε..

Το τοπικ σχετικα με την αξιοπιστια των σερβις δεν το βρηκα. Μηπως μπορεις να μου δωσεις το λινκ;
Τον τεχνικο της τελε δεν ξερω πως τον λενε αλλα παντα ο ιδιος απανταει.

----------


## moicanos

εχεις δικιο δεν βγαινει στην αναζητηση κοιτα στο παρακατω link..
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=70146

----------


## yz8826

Χμμ, μαλιστα.. Διαβασα ολο το τοπικ σου και μπορω να πω πως το χω ξαναδει το εργο με αλλες ελληνικες επιχειρησεις, ασχετες απ την τελε.. Δυστυχως ολοι τους ειναι της λογικης πως κραταμε το προιονγια κανα μηνα, ωστε να νομιζει ο πελατης πως το φτιαχνουμε και μετα το στελνουμε πισω ανεπισκευαστο.. 
Η μονες φορες που εβγαλα ακρη με προιοντα επωνυμα ηταν οταν απευθυνθηκα απευθειας στην εταιρεια που τα κατασκευαζει, δηλ στα κεντρικα τους στην εδρα τους στο εξωτερικο (βλεπε ocz και thermaltake), με αποτελεσμα την αμεση αντικατασταση χωρις πολλα πολλα και μαλιστα με πιο νεα μοντελα προιοντων. Ολα αυτα βεβαια, αφου γευτηκα την πικρα μερικων ελληνικων αντιπροσωπιων..

Αυτη τη στιγμη που μιλαμε μαλιστα, εχω και γω ενα θεμα με ενα ρανταρ της napco που ειχε προβλημα απ την αρχη που το πηρα και αφου χρεωθηκα τα μεταφορικα να το στειλω πισω στο καταστημα, με εχουν εναμιση μηνα στην αναμονη και ολο ερχεται αλλα ακομα να ρθει.. 
Ελπιζω μονο να μην το στειλαν στην τελε!!

Μετα απ ολα αυτα που διαβασα παντως για την τελε στο τοπικ σου, θα προτιμησω να βαλω χερι μονος μου στο κεντρο, παρα να ξοδεψω 30 ευρω σε τηλ και ενα μηνα αναμονης διχως νοημα..

----------


## jomor

με έκανες και ανέβηκα στο πατάρι των γονιών μου για να πιάσω την ψύκτρα... όντως καιει αλλά αντέχεις καμιά 10ριά δευτερόλεπτα πριν αρχίσει ο σοβαρός πόνος (στην ψύκτρα, οχι στο regulator). Περιφερειακά μια mars-250 και δυο ζευγάρια beams. Δουλεύει 2 χρονια χωρίς πρόβλημα (φτου φτου)


αφου σκεφτεσαι σοβαρα να αντικαταστησεις το 7805, πριν το αλλάξεις, κάνε το εξής: κόψε το 3ο ποδαράκι και κόλλα δυο καλωδιάκια για να τα φέρεις στο αμπερόμετρο. Μετρα πόσο ρευμα διέρχεται από αυτό για να ξέρεις τι σου γίνεται. Μετά το αφαιρείς και βάζεις το νέο, ή ξανακολλάς το κομμενο ποδαράκι. Το να βάλεις μεγαλύτερη ψύκτρα η ανεμιστηράκι δεν ξέρω αν θα βοηθήσει. Το θέμα είναι να μην του τραβάει κανείς πάνω από 1Α. Αυτό εξασφάλισε πρώτα και μετά βλέπεις τι θα κάνεις.

ps: υπάρχουν και regulators που μπορούν να δώσουν πάνω από το σύνηθες 1Α, τα switching μάλιστα ζεσταίνονται πολύ λιγότερο
http://www.digikey.com/product-highl...egulators/1177

----------

yz8826 (15-10-13)

----------


## yz8826

Χμμ, αρα δεν ειναι μονο το δικο μου. Παλι καλα.. 
Πρεπει να βρω το κουραγιο να ξηλωσω το κεντρο ομως και κουραζομαι μονο στη σκεψη... Πφφφ..

----------


## jomor

κι εγώ τωρα που το σκεφτομαι θα ήθελα να το αντικαταστήσω με ένα κρύο και αποδοτικό switching regulator, αλλά ποιος ξηλώνει την πλακέτα... Παίζει και το μαμά να είναι στα 500mA (πολλές εκδόσεις είναι τέτοιες) αντί για το συνηθες 1Α..

στην επόμενη εγκατάσταση...

----------


## yz8826

Σκαρφαλωσα και κοιταξα τι γραφει πανω του. MC 7805CT
To διπλανο ολοκληρωμενο δεν ξερω τι ειναι, δεν το ψαξα. Γραφει t1p122 και κατι αλλα απο κατω.. Ζεματαει κ αυτο αλλα νομιζω λογω του regulator απειδη ειναι στην ιδια ψυχτρα. Παντως τωρα που ειχα κλειστη την πορτα στο κουτι, δε μπορουσα να κρατησω το δαχτυλο μου περισσοτερο απο 2 δευτερολεπτα στην ψυχτρα, οποτε ανοιξα να παιρνει αερα. 
Παντως δουλευει κανονικα το συστημα μεχρι στιγμης, παρα τις θερμοκρασιες του.. Δε μπορω να το αφησω ετσι ομως, θα τα φτυσει συντομα λογικα...

----------


## jomor

άρα είναι 1.5Α

προσοχή στο τι θα βάλεις, μην ειναι μικρότερο.

----------


## yz8826

Λοιπον σημερα μιλησα με τον τεχνικο απ το e-mimikos και φανηκε να γνωριζει το αντικειμενο και γενικα περι roiscok πολυ καλα. Οταν του περιεγραψα το προβλημα, αφου κ αυτος θεωρησε μη φυσιολογικο το ζεματισμα του regulator, μου προτεινε να αποσυνδεσω τα παντα απο την aux και τη bell και να μετρησω την ταση της aux. Αφου μετρησω εκει, να γυρισω το τριμερακι που ειναι εκει διπλα απ το regulator, μεχρι να δειξει το πολυμετρο 12,9volt. Μου εξηγησε και το λογο που υπαρχει η ρυθμιση αυτη και χρησιμευει στο να αυξανεις την ταση οταν εχεις πτωση τασης σε μια απομακρυσμενη συσκευη-παγιδα, ωστε να δουλεψει σωστα. 
Τεσπα αφου μετρησα, ειδα πως ειχα 13.2v και το κατεβασα στα 12.8 οπου και ειδα διαφορα στη θερμοκρασια, αλλα οχι μεγαλη, οποτε οταν εστριψα εντελως αριστερα το τριμμερ, το regulator εγινε χλιαρο και λεω εδω ειμαστε...
Ομως δεν κρατησε πολυ η χαρα μου γιατι διαπιστωσα πως μειωθηκε ταυτοχρονα και η ταση στις επαφες batt, που λογικα σημαινει πως η μπαταρια ισως να μη φορτιζει αν το αφησω ετσι, γιατι απ οτι ξερω θελει απο 13v για να φορτισει, εκτος κ αν κανω λαθος..
Τεσπα αφου επαιξα λιγο με ολα αυτα, ειπα να το αφησω εκει, που ηταν στα 12,5v στο batt και 12v εφταναν στην aux οταν ειχε φορτιο. 
Ομως μετα απο καποιο διαστημα, ειδα πως στο batt ειχαπλεον 12,3v και το regulator επεστρεψε παλι στην καυτη του κατασταση, οποτε μαλλον αυτο εγινε επειδη ειχε ξεκινησει τη φορτιση; Δεν ξερω...
Τελικα επειδη εβαλε νυστα και για να μη χτυπησει σε λιγο καμμια σειρηνα μες τη νυχτα λογω χαμηλης τασης, το γυρισα στα 12,9 και παω για υπνο γιατι κλεινουν τα ματια... 
Τι συμπερασμα βγαζουν τα παραπανω (εκτος του οτι νυσταζω  :Very Happy:  ) ?
Καλο ξημερωμα!

----------


## vasilllis

> Λοιπον σημερα μιλησα με τον τεχνικο απ το e-mimikos και φανηκε να γνωριζει το αντικειμενο και γενικα περι roiscok πολυ καλα. Οταν του περιεγραψα το προβλημα, αφου κ αυτος θεωρησε μη φυσιολογικο το ζεματισμα του regulator, μου προτεινε να αποσυνδεσω τα παντα απο την aux και τη bell και να μετρησω την ταση της aux. Αφου μετρησω εκει, να γυρισω το τριμερακι που ειναι εκει διπλα απ το regulator, μεχρι να δειξει το πολυμετρο 12,9volt. Μου εξηγησε και το λογο που υπαρχει η ρυθμιση αυτη και χρησιμευει στο να αυξανεις την ταση οταν εχεις πτωση τασης σε μια απομακρυσμενη συσκευη-παγιδα, ωστε να δουλεψει σωστα. 
> Τεσπα αφου μετρησα, ειδα πως ειχα 13.2v και το κατεβασα στα 12.8 οπου και ειδα διαφορα στη θερμοκρασια, αλλα οχι μεγαλη, οποτε οταν εστριψα εντελως αριστερα το τριμμερ, το regulator εγινε χλιαρο και λεω εδω ειμαστε...
> Ομως δεν κρατησε πολυ η χαρα μου γιατι διαπιστωσα πως μειωθηκε ταυτοχρονα και η ταση στις επαφες batt, που λογικα σημαινει πως η μπαταρια ισως να μη φορτιζει αν το αφησω ετσι, γιατι απ οτι ξερω θελει απο 13v για να φορτισει, εκτος κ αν κανω λαθος..
> Τεσπα αφου επαιξα λιγο με ολα αυτα, ειπα να το αφησω εκει, που ηταν στα 12,5v στο batt και 12v εφταναν στην aux οταν ειχε φορτιο. 
> Ομως μετα απο καποιο διαστημα, ειδα πως στο batt ειχαπλεον 12,3v και το regulator επεστρεψε παλι στην καυτη του κατασταση, οποτε μαλλον αυτο εγινε επειδη ειχε ξεκινησει τη φορτιση; Δεν ξερω...
> Τελικα επειδη εβαλε νυστα και για να μη χτυπησει σε λιγο καμμια σειρηνα μες τη νυχτα λογω χαμηλης τασης, το γυρισα στα 12,9 και παω για υπνο γιατι κλεινουν τα ματια... 
> Τι συμπερασμα βγαζουν τα παραπανω (εκτος του οτι νυσταζω  ) ?
> Καλο ξημερωμα!



Οτι ζεσταινεται λογω ρευματος.Οταν χαμηλωσες την ταση φορτισης η μπαταρια δεν τραβαγε ρευμα ,αρα επεσαν οι απαιτησεις με αποτελεσμα να μην ζεσταινεται.Οταν ξεφορτισε η μπαταρια και αρχισε να ζηταει ρευμα ξαναζεσταθηκε.

----------


## stinger

> Μετα απ ολα αυτα που διαβασα παντως για την τελε στο τοπικ σου, θα προτιμησω να βαλω χερι μονος μου στο κεντρο, παρα να ξοδεψω 30 ευρω σε τηλ και ενα μηνα αναμονης διχως νοημα..



αν προκειται να ξηλωσεις το 7805 βαλε τουλαχιστον την version των 2Α...ειχα αντικαταστησει κι εγω ενα παλια....μεταξυ ολοκληρωμενου και ψυκρας μην ξεχασεις να βαλεις παστα αγωγιμοτητας
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3x-5V-2-2A...item4859706a45

----------


## yz8826

Ειχες αντικαταστησει το 7805 σε roiscok? Για πιο λογο?
Ειδες διαφορα στη θερμοκρασια μετα?

----------


## stinger

φιλε εχω περασει πολλα με τους roiscok...επειδη σε μια πλακετα ειχε βραχυκυκλωσει και δεν ηταν στην εγγυηση αλλαξα το ολοκληρωμενο και εφτιαξα το κυκλωμα φορτισης..μην με ρωτας για θερμοκρασιες και διαφορα τετοια διοτι οσους roiscok ειχα βαλει τους ξηλωσα με την πρωτη ευκαιρια και τους αντικατεστησα με sigma apollo και εχω βαλει και μερικους pyronix matrix...εκτοτε δεν με ξαναενοχλησε κανεις για προβλημα με συναγερμο.
γενικα εχω ξαναπει πως ο roiscok ειναι ενας πολυ μετριος και πολυ ευαισθητος συναγερμος και δεν αξιζει η αγορα του...δεν αξιζει να δωσεις 70 ευρω και να καρδιοχτυπας καθε μερα..δινεις 150 ευρω για εναν apollo μαζι με το πληκτρολογιο του και τον ξεχνας..δεν λεω υπαρχουν κι αλλοι εξισου καλοι στην αγορα πχ caddx-paradox-dsc-siemens κτλ αλλα emena h  sigma με εχει καλυψει..οτι πληρωσεις παιρνεις ...δεν χρειαζεται να την πληρωνουμε παντα για να μαθαινουμε

----------


## jomor

> Τελικα επειδη εβαλε νυστα και για να μη χτυπησει σε λιγο καμμια σειρηνα μες τη νυχτα λογω χαμηλης τασης, το γυρισα στα 12,9 και παω για υπνο γιατι κλεινουν τα ματια... 
> Τι συμπερασμα βγαζουν τα παραπανω (εκτος του οτι νυσταζω  ) ?
> Καλο ξημερωμα!



Λοιπον επειδή έγινε σήριαλ το θεμα.. θες να το λύσεις σε dt?

1) βγαλε όλα τα φορτία και την μπαταρία και ρύθμισε από το τριμμεράκι την τάση στους ακροδέκτες BATT να είναι 13.6-13.8V. Ούτε λιγότερο ούτε περισσότερο. Μην ανοίξουμε συζήτηση για το πόση τάση χρειάζεται. 

2) διαβασε εδώ για να γίνει κατανοητός ο λόγος που θερμαίνονται τα γραμμικά regulators. 

3) Εχεις δύο επιλογές: Ή βρισκεις ένα switching regulator 5V 1.5A ή 2Α με 3 pins που ειναι direct replacement του linear, ή βάζεις το πιο σύνηθες 5-pin switching regulator το οποίο όμως θέλει κάνα δυο περιφερειακά για να δουλέψει. Το οποίο όμως υπάρχει και έτοιμο με τα περιφερειακά του σε πλακετίτσα:

5V 3Α και τσάμπα:
http://www.sunsky-online.com/view/27...20%20%203A.htm

(χρωστάς μπύρα)

ουτε ψήκτρες ούτε θερμοκρασίες ούτε περιττές απώλειες σε θερμότητα ούτε τίποτα. 


αυτό που θέλω εγώ είναι να μας πει ο stinger στις περιπτώσεις που έφαγε comm error αν είχε πολλά περιφερειακά συνδεδεμένα. Υποψιάζομαι ότι μπορει το πρόβλημα να ειναι κοινό (γονατισμένο ή κλ@#μένο regulator) και με μια αντικατάσταση να λυνόταν το προβλημα.

edit: ακυρο το ερώτημα, τα περιφερειακά δεν δικαιολογείται να ζοριζουν το regulator αυτο..

----------


## stinger

> αυτό που θέλω εγώ είναι να μας πει ο stinger στις περιπτώσεις που έφαγε comm error αν είχε πολλά περιφερειακά συνδεδεμένα. Υποψιάζομαι ότι μπορει το πρόβλημα να ειναι κοινό (γονατισμένο ή κλ@#μένο regulator) και με μια αντικατάσταση να λυνόταν το προβλημα.



ειχα βαλει 10 roiscok...σε 3 εφαγα comm error..στους 2 απο υπαρξη κεραυνων και στον τριτο απο αυξομειωση τασης στο δικτυο..δεν οφειλετε σε καταναλωσεις το comm error.. αυτο το μυνημα το βγαζει οταν υπαρχει βλαβη στο διαυλο επικοινωνιας του κεντρου με το πληκτρολογιο και ειναι μη αναστρεψιμη βλαβη..δηλαδη αντικατασταση της πλακετας και του πληκτρολογιου.
οσον αφορα την αντικατασταση που εκανα σε μια πλακετα  στο 7805 το εκανα διοτι ειχε βλαβη το συστημα φορτισης και στην aux..δηλαδη μια μερα ξαφνικα νεκρωσε χωρις ιδιαιτερο λογο..δεν ξερω αν ηταν απο υπερθερμανση η καποιο αλλο λογω.
στους επομενους 3 χρειαστηκε να κανω reset και τελικα αντικατασταση σε βαθος χρονου
και οι επομενοι 4 δουλευουν ακομα κανονικα..
επειδη οι συναγερμοι ειχαν μπει σε φιλους και συγγενεις οποιος χαλαγε η εβγαζε προβλημα τον ξηλωνα κιολας..
μονο 4 δουλευουν ακομα και με την πρωτη δυσλειτουργια που θα βγαλουν θα ξηλωθουν κι αυτοι..
εχω φαει μεγαλη ταλαιπωρια με τους roiscok δεν την ξαναπαταω..εκτοτε αποφασισα να παιρνω επωνυμα αξιοπιστα υλικα η  τιποτα
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ
ενα λαθος που κανουμε ειναι οταν καει η ασφαλεια της aux που ειναι 500mA και την αντικαταστησεις με 1Α με αποτελεσμα να περνα μεγαλυτερο λαθος απο αυτο που αντεχει η πλακετα..

----------


## yz8826

Ευτυχως εχω το κεντρο πανω σε ups, οποτε λογικα θα γλυτωσει απο κεραυνους και αυξομειωσεις τασης.. 
Οντως παντως μετα απο οσα εχεις τραβηξει με τοσους roiscok, εχεις καθε λογο να τους αμφισβητεις. 
Αυτο δεν ειναι γκαντεμια, ρεκορ ειναι!  :Biggrin: 

Γιαννη οταν λες με 3 pin, εννοεις κατι τετοιο?  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TI-TPS5430...item1c2db6c27c






> (χρωστάς μπύρα)



  :Wink:

----------


## yz8826

Γιαννη διαβασα το αρθρο περι regulators που εδωσες πιο πανω. 
Τελικα μηπως ειναι νορμαλ η θερμοκρασια που σηκωνει το συγκεκριμενο regulator και απλα δεν το χουν εξοπλισει με τη σωστη ψυχτρα? Μηπως αν αλλαζα τελικα μια ψυχτρα και του βαζα μια μεγαλυτερη με ανεμιστηρα, να μη χρειαζοταν να το αλλαξω?
Σιγουρα το να το αλλαξω με switching θα ηταν το ιδανικο, αλλα επειδη θα αργησει κανα μηνα μεχρι να ΄ρθει, ελεγα μπας και ξεμπερδευα τελικα με τη λυση της ψυχτρας?
Παντως οντως η ψυχτρα του ειναι λεπτη αρκετα.

----------


## jomor

ναι, μια χαρά, και είναι και φθηνό. Εγώ ένα regulator για ένα DAC που είχα φτιαξει το είχα χρυσοπληρώσει, 40 ή 45 ευρώ (hi-endάδικο και καλά) γενικά έχουν γύρω στο 10άρικο.

Οσο για την θερμοκρασία του μαμά, το έχεις δέσει ότι ντε και καλά θα καεί. Το ότι δεν μπορεις να το πιάσεις δεν σημαίνει ότι το ίδιο δεν αντέχει ή ότι σιγουρα θα γίνει και ζημιά. Σιγουρα είναι καλύτερα να ειναι δροσερό, αλλά εναν μήνα γιατί να μην στον βγάλει, μια χαρά θα είναι, για να εισαι ψυχολογικά ήσυχος και ενεργειακά πιο "πράσινος", πάρε ενα switching και άλλαξέ το όποτε έρθει. Ασ είναι σε εναν μήνα. Πειράματα με ψυκτρες ανεμηστιράκια κτλ πιο πολυ ταλαιπωρία μου ακούγεται. Το κακό χτύπα το στην ρίζα του. Βαλε κάτι που δεν ζεσταίνεται εξ αρχής.

----------


## jomor

Σπύρο, τα προβλήματα τα είχες με τον παλιό ή τον καινούργιο?

----------


## ggr

Eγω παντως πιστευω οτι το 7805 που εχει ειναι για την τροφοδοσια του microcontroller και αλλων ολοκληρωμενων του κεντρου.
 Μηπως καποιο απο αυτα ειναι αρπαγμενο και γι αυτο ζεστενεται το 7805?

----------


## yz8826

Αν ηταν αρπαγμενο, δε θα ειχα και θεμα κατα τη λειτουργια του συστηματος ομως; 
Καποια στιγμη ειχε κολλησει ο τηλεφωνητης βεβαια αλλα απο τοτε που ελαφρυνα την aux απ το παραπανω φορτιο, δεν το χει ξανακανει μεχρι στιγμης.. 
Ατιμε κινεζε, θα βγαλω ασπρες τριχες εξ αιτιας σου!  :Smile:

----------


## stinger

> Σπύρο, τα προβλήματα τα είχες με τον παλιό ή τον καινούργιο?



δυστυχως με τον καινουργιο τα ειχα...

----------


## jomor

μας υποχρέωσες  :Biggrin: 

πα να κάνω ευχέλαιο

----------


## yz8826

Χαχαχαχ  :Very Happy:  
Λιβανισε τον καλα! :p

----------


## stinger

τυχερα ειναι αυτα..μην ανυσηχεις μπορει και να μην παθει τιποτα..
ο roiscok ειναι αντιγραφο του rocknet αλλα δυστυχως δεν τον εχουν αντιγραψει τοσο καλα οπως φαινεται

----------


## fotodimis

καλησπέρα παιδιά  μετα απο 4 μήνες  ξαφνικά η σειρήνα άρχισε να κανί ενα τακ τακ συνέχεια  και δεν σταμάτα   τη μπορεί να φταίει

----------


## stinger

τι μαρκα ειναι η σειρηνα σου??? αυτα τα κανουν συνηθως οι bentel...ελενξε την κατασταση της μπαταριας της αρχικα με ενα πολυμετρο

----------


## panosfl22

> καλησπέρα παιδιά  μετα απο 4 μήνες  ξαφνικά η σειρήνα άρχισε να κανί ενα τακ τακ συνέχεια  και δεν σταμάτα   τη μπορεί να φταίει



Κατα πασα πιθανοτητα εχει παρει υγρασια, μηπως την καθαρισε κανενας .....με το λαστιχο?

----------


## fotodimis

αυτονομη σειρηνα mars 250  μοναδα roiscok 208 cn

----------


## paliothodoros

> *Το com του ρελέ δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το com των ζωνών*
> 
> Στο com του ρελέ θα δώσεις ρεύμα από την επαφή 19/20 AUX της πλακέτας του πίνακα  ή  από  το (+)  της  μπαταρίας  και την επαφή NC θα την συνδέσεις στη σειρήνα στη θέση GO + 
> Στις επαφές του πηνίου θα συνδέσεις την εξοδο 16 & 17 BELL, ανεξαρτήτου πολικότητας



Μια διευκρινηση αν δεν θελουμε να παρουμε ρευμα απο την AUX και παρουμε απο το (+) την μπαταριας........
παιρνουμε απο το + της μπαταριας που ειναι στη κεντρικη μοναδα ???? για αυτη τη μπαταρια μιλαμε ?????
και επισης εχω μια εσωτερικη σειρηνα ή οποια βγαζει ενα μαυρο και ενα κοκκινο καλωδιο τιποτα αλλο αυτη συνδεεται στην εξοδο 16 & 17 bell
ειναι αυτη εδω:
http://www.e-shop.gr/ps-913r-kokkini...s-p-PER.991053

----------


## fotodimis

> Μια διευκρινηση αν δεν θελουμε να παρουμε ρευμα απο την AUX και παρουμε απο το (+) την μπαταριας........
> παιρνουμε απο το + της μπαταριας που ειναι στη κεντρικη μοναδα ???? για αυτη τη μπαταρια μιλαμε ?????  
> και επισης εχω μια εσωτερικη σειρηνα ή οποια βγαζει ενα μαυρο και ενα κοκκινο καλωδιο τιποτα αλλο αυτη συνδεεται στην εξοδο 16 & 17 bell
> ειναι αυτη εδω:
> http://www.e-shop.gr/ps-913r-kokkini...s-p-PER.991053





1 για αυτη τη μπαταρια μιλαμε ?????  ναι

2 αυτη συνδεεται στην εξοδο 16 & 17 bell  ναι μέσου ρελε  δηλλαδη 16 & 17 στο ρελε εντολη   nc + μπαταρια com έξοδο για το  κοκκινο καλωδιο  εσωτερικη σειρηνα  _ μαυρο γείωση μπαταρια

----------


## paliothodoros

και η εσωτερικη σειρηνα θελει ρελε?
Ο ρελες ειναι αυτος:


οποτε το 1 και το 2 ειναι το πηνιο τα οποια πανε στο bell!!!
το νουμερο 3 ειναι το com του ρελε ?????
και μενουν το nο ειναι το 6 και το nc 5 ?????? τα λέω σωστα?????

----------


## fotodimis

> και η εσωτερικη σειρηνα θελει ρελε?
> Ο ρελες ειναι αυτος:
> 
> 
> οποτε το 1 και το 2 ειναι το πηνιο τα οποια πανε στο bell!!!
> το νουμερο 3 ειναι το com του ρελε ?????
> και μενουν το nο ειναι το 6 και το nc 5 ?????? τα λέω σωστα?????



οποτε το 1 και το 2 ειναι το πηνιο τα οποια πανε στο bell!!!  ναι 

3 το + της μπαταρίας  το  6 + της  σειρήνα κόκκινο

----------


## paliothodoros

οταν λεμε το 6 + της σειρηνας κοκκινο εννοουμε στη mars 250 το τυπο GO+???

----------


## stinger

ναι 6 στο go+...ενεργοποιηση με εφαρμογη θετικης εντολης..

----------


## paliothodoros

> ]
> 
> 2 [/COLOR]αυτη συνδεεται στην εξοδο 16 & 17 bell  ναι μέσου ρελε  δηλλαδη 16 & 17 στο ρελε εντολη   nc + μπαταρια com έξοδο για το  κοκκινο καλωδιο  εσωτερικη σειρηνα  _ μαυρο γείωση μπαταρια



Για να μη κανω καμμια μ@λ@κι@ η εσωτερικη σειρηνα εχει δυο καλωδια μαυρο - κοκκινο .
πρεπει οποσδηποτε να βαλω ρελε?  εαν βαλω μια αντισταση παραλληλα δεν θα δουλεψει? το εχω διαβασει στο φορουν για την αντισταση....
εαν βαλω ρελε μπορειτε να μου το πειτε αναλυτικα με βαση τη φοτο που εχω παραθεση πιο πανω και τα νουμερα του ρελε ?
ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!!!!

----------


## stinger

ποση καταναλωση εχει η σειρηνουλα σου???αν ειναι μικρη δεν χρειαζεται ρελε..η αντισταση παει παραλληλα απο το bell+ sto bell-

----------


## paliothodoros

> ποση καταναλωση εχει η σειρηνουλα σου???αν ειναι μικρη δεν χρειαζεται ρελε..η αντισταση παει παραλληλα απο το bell+ sto bell-



λέει ότι είναι Σειρήνα με flash 12V 110dB Flash: 120min σε κόκκινο χρώμα.

----------


## parkos

Γεια χαρα,
ηθελα να προσθεσω και το δικο μου σχετικο προβλημα εαν επιτρεπετε.
Προκειται για αλλαγη μιας εκ των 2 εξωτερικων σειρηνων σε κεντρο Sigma MC08
και οι 2 σειρηνες ειναι συνδεδεμενες κατα τον ιδιο τροπο, δηλαδη=
SSP   --->SSP
12V+ --->12V+
12V-  --->12V-
TAMPER βραχυκυκλωμενο
σειρηνα.jpg
(...δεν μεσολαβει αντισταση 2Κ2 πουθενα...ετσι τα εγκατεστησε ο επαγγελματιας της περιοχης...αλλα εδω που βρισκομαι δεν υπαρχει αλλη εναλλακτικη).
Το εγχειριδιο εγκαταστασης προτεινει την εξης συνδεσμολογια=
mc08 siren provlepomeni.jpg

Κι εγω εκανα την εξυπναδα και αγορασα την IBIS SIGMA που προτεινει την εξης συνδεσμολογια
sigma ibis.jpg
Οταν τη συνδεω οπως ηταν η προηγουμενη και οπλισω το συστημα σημαινει αμεσως συναγερμος.
Τι βλ&@κεια κάνω?
Παραθετω λινκ απο προηγουμενο θεμα με το εγχειριδιο εγκαταστασης για βοηθεια.
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## stinger

στην πρωτη σειρηνα δεν εχεις συνδεδεμενο το ταμπερ γιαυτο και δεν βρισκεις αντισταση 2.2κ (ωραιο επαγγελματιας ειχες βρει) ...αν στην δευτερη σειρηνα που εβαλες εκανες την συνδεσμολογια της εικονας πρεπει να προγραμματισεις και την αναλογη ζωνη για αυτο που θελεις.. πρεπει να την κανεις 24ωρη αυτη..οταν δινει συναγερμο ο πινακας ποια ζωνη βλεπει ανοικτη??αυτη που εχεις συνδεσει η καποια αλλη???η σειρηνα που πηρες δεν εχει καμια διαφορα σε σχεση με αυτην που ειχες...ιδιες λειτουργιες εχει....δηλαδη τριγκαρεται με αποκοπη θετικης επαφης με το κεντρο σου...
ελενξε αρχικα την ζωνη που εχεις συνδεσει στην νεα σειρηνα...

----------


## parkos

οχι εκανα την ιδια συνδεσμολογια που εκανε ο επαγγελματιας (1η εικονα), με βραχυκυκλωμενο ταμπερ.
Οποτε δεν χρειαζεται να ρυθμισω καποια ζωνη σωστα?...
Και αφου ειναι ιδιες οι σειρηνες και ιδια η συνδεσμολογια τοτε γιατι δινει συναγερμο?

Μηπως να τη συνδεσω οπως πρεπει δηλαδη ταμπερ με αντισταση σε καποια ζωνη?

----------


## stinger

αφου δεν εχεις χρησιμοποιησει το ταμπερ δεν τιθετε θεμα ζωνης στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση...την αντισταση την βαζουμε  οταν τερματιζουμε καποια ζωνη...
οταν ο πινακας δινει συναγερμο ηχουν και οι δυο σειρηνες η μονο η καινουργια???
μπαταρια εχεις βαλει στην νεα σειρηνα μεσα ετσι??

----------


## parkos

νομιζω και οι 2 αλλα θα απαντησω αυριο με σιγουρια....γιατι ειναι περασμενη η ωρα τωρα  :Smile: 
(ναι εχουν καινουριες μπαταριες και οι 2 σειρηνες)

----------


## stinger

ωραια...αυτο που θα προσεξεις ειναι τα τζαμπερακια που εχει η πλακετα της σειρηνας σε τι θεση τα εχεις και οταν δωσει συναγερμο ο πινακας κοιτα στο πληκτρολογιο αν τον δινει καποια ζωνη...κανε τις δοκιμες σου αυριο κι εδω ειμαστε..

----------


## parkos

νομιζω δηλωνει τη ζωνη 8 , αλλα και οταν την κανω bypass παλι δινει συναγερμο.
Τα τζαμπερακια ειναι στη θεση preset κλειστα και τα 2, που σημαινει (αντιγραφω απο εγχειριδιο σειρηνας)=
Με διακοπη θετικης τασης: Συνδεστε ΙΝ της σειρηνας σε μια εξοδο PGM, η οποια εχει 12V σε ηρεμια και πηγαινει 0 οταν δωθει συναγερμος (ή στο SSP στους πινακες SIGMA)

----------


## parkos

λοιπον ανακαλυψα τα εξης
Το ταμπερ (τα 2 καλωδια του διακοπτη) της παλιας σειρηνας ηταν αποκομμενο απο την πλακετα της σειρηνας και συνεδεμενο σε σειρα με το ταμπερ της 2ης σειρηνας.
..τεσπα ειχε κανει δικες του πατεντες
τωρα το θεμα ειναι οτι συνεδεσα οπως λεει το εγχειριδιο την καινουρια σειρηνα και μου δινει συναγερμο μολις οπλισω... στην ζωνη 8 , μονη της, που εχω προγραμματισει και σαν "24ωρη με σειρηνα". Την παλια σειρηνα την εχω στη ζωνη 7 μονη της αλλα σε mode  "ανιχνευτης IR περιμετρικος".
Σημαινουν και οι 2 σειρηνες. Τα φωτακια της καινουριας δουλευουν συνεχεια.

----------


## parkos

τελευταια ανακαλυψη για σημερα ο εγκαταστατης ειχε συνδεσει εν σειρα τα ταμπερ των σειρηνων και τα ταμπερ των παγιδων 2 δωματιων σε 24ωρη ζωνη, ακομα προσπαθω να 3εμπερδεψω την μακαροναδα.

----------


## parkos

...ξανα βοηθεια....
θυμιζω εχω το sigma mc08
η παλια σειρηνα εχει βραχυκυκλωμενο το ταμπερ στην πλακετα, αλλα ο διακοπτης για τον ελεγχο ανοιγματος του κουτιου της (ταμπερ δεν λεγεται και αυτο?)
ειναι σε σειρα συνδεδεμενο με 2-3 παγιδες και καταληγει στη ζωνη 8 με αντισταση 2Κ2.
Η καινουρια σειρηνα που εβαλα δεν εχω κενη ζωνη να  εγκαταστησω το ταμπερ της, αν την βαλω σε σειρα το ταμπερ της 1ης σειρηνας ειναι λαθος?
το δοκιμασα αλλα δεν δουλευε, νομιζω εδινε συναγερμο αμεσως στη ζωνη 8.
Τη συνεδεσα παραλληλα στη ζωνη 8 χωρις αντισταση 2Κ2 , ηχουν και οι 2 αλλα η καινουρια παιζει πολυ χαμηλα σαν να υποτροφοδοτειται.
Αν την συνδεσω παλι παραλληλα αλλα με αντισταση 2Κ2 δεν παιζει η παλια σειρηνα.

παραθετω ξανα και τη συνδεσμολογια της καινουριας σειρηνας για ευκολια.

----------


## Nightkeeper

Καλησπέρα . Ειλικρινά δεν καταλαβα τιποτα ,αν μπορεις κανε ενα σχέδιο με τη πρώτη υπάρχουσα καλωδιοση και την μετέπειτα που έκανες εσυ.Ισως ετσι μπορεί και να ειναι πιο κατανοητό το θεμα σου και να εχεις καποια βοήθεια από εδω .

----------


## parkos

εχεις δικιο, εκανα ενα προχειρο σχεδιο, ελπιζω να τα μεταφερω σωστα
siren sigma.jpg
Α.αν τα αφησω ετσι με R1=R2=2K2 τοτε δεν δουλευει (δεν ηχει) η 1η σειρηνα
Β. αν R2=0 τοτε η σειρηνα 2 ηχει σε χαμηλη ενταση, σαν να υποτροφοδοτειται
Γ. αν συνδεσω τα ταμπερ των σειρηνων με τις παγιδες (ροζ+μπλε καλωδια) σε σειρα με αντισταση 2Κ2 στο τελος , τοτε δινει συναγερμο συνεχεια η αντιστοιχη ζωνη 8.

----------


## p270

> εχεις δικιο, εκανα ενα προχειρο σχεδιο, ελπιζω να τα μεταφερω σωστα
> siren sigma.jpg
> Α.αν τα αφησω ετσι με R1=R2=2K2 τοτε δεν δουλευει (δεν ηχει) η 1η σειρηνα
> Β. αν R2=0 τοτε η σειρηνα 2 ηχει σε χαμηλη ενταση, σαν να υποτροφοδοτειται
> Γ. αν συνδεσω τα ταμπερ των σειρηνων με τις παγιδες (ροζ+μπλε καλωδια) σε σειρα με αντισταση 2Κ2 στο τελος , τοτε δινει συναγερμο συνεχεια η αντιστοιχη ζωνη 8.



αυτο σχεδιο ειναι η συνδεσμολογια που εκανες εσυ;αν ναι ειναι λαθος το ταμπερ τις μιας σειρηνας βλεπω οτι περνα με μεσα απο επαφες αν ανοιξουν αυτες τοτε το ταμπερ θα δωσει συναγερμο χωρις πραγαματικο λογο 

θα σου προτεινα τα δυο ταμπερ να τα βαλεις σε σειρα σε καποια αλλη εισοδο 24ωρη και φυσικα σε σειρα και αντισταση 2,2κ αν λεω κατι λαθος ας με διορθωσουν οι ποιο ειδικοι στο θεμα

----------


## parkos

τη συνδεσμολογια (μπλε γραμμη) της 1ης σειρηνας την βρηκα ετοιμη και δεν ξερω ακομη πως να την μετατρεψω.
τη ροζ την εκανα εγω...κι αυτη ειναι λαθος αλλα ψιλοδουλευει

τα εβαλα οπως λες σε σειρα (περιπτωση Γ) αλλα δινει σημα στη ζωνη 8 με κλειστες τις παγιδες.
ο βραχυκυκλωτηρας στο ταμπερ της σειρηνας 1 τι εξυπηρετει?...να κανω το ιδιο και στη 2η σειρηνα? δηλαδη να συνδεσω το διακοπτη ταμπερ του κουτιου (και οχι απο την πλακετα) σε σειρα με την 1η σειρηνα?

----------


## stinger

> εχεις δικιο, εκανα ενα προχειρο σχεδιο, ελπιζω να τα μεταφερω σωστα
> siren sigma.jpg
> Α.αν τα αφησω ετσι με R1=R2=2K2 τοτε δεν δουλευει (δεν ηχει) η 1η σειρηνα
> Β. αν R2=0 τοτε η σειρηνα 2 ηχει σε χαμηλη ενταση, σαν να υποτροφοδοτειται
> Γ. αν συνδεσω τα ταμπερ των σειρηνων με τις παγιδες (ροζ+μπλε καλωδια) σε σειρα με αντισταση 2Κ2 στο τελος , τοτε δινει συναγερμο συνεχεια η αντιστοιχη ζωνη 8.



φιλαρακο εδω 
τα εχεις κανει αιδιο πηλικιο...το σχεδιο σου ειναι λαθος ετσι οπως προσπαθεις να συνδεσεις ολες τις ζωνες...η ροζ γραμμη πρεπει να αφαιρεθει εντελως απο το σχεδιο και να μπει ο διακοπτης σε σειρα με τις αλλες παγιδες κι οχι παραλληλα που προσπαθεις εσυ να το κανεις....η αντισταση 2.2κ πρεπει να τερματιζει οσες ζωνες βαλεις και να ειναι μια σε καθε εισοδο ζωνης του πινακα...τωρα οσον αφορα τις μαγνητικες και το ταμερ που προσπαθεις να βαλεις σε σειρα πρεπει να ξερεις οτι το ταμερ δεν θα ισχυει οταν ο συναγερμος σου ειναι αφοπλισμενος....αρα η 24ωρη προστασια της σειρηνας δεν υπαρχει(εξου και ο λογος υπαρξης του ταμπερ)

----------


## parkos

Αν δεν τα είχα κάνει @@ δεν θα ποστάρει. Προσπάθησα να τα βάλω σε σειρά τα τάνκερ με τις παγίδες και μου δίνει σήμα συνέχεια στην αντίστοιχη ζώνη. Μάλλον έχει κάνει και άλλη @@ ο εγκατάστατης. Να συνδεσω απευθειας το διακοπτη της 2ης σειρηνας και να βραχυκυκλωσω το ταμπερ στο pcb της ή είναι το ίδιο πράγμα?

----------


## vasilllis

ας τα ριχνουμε ολα στον εγκαταστατη,δεν ακουει εξαλλου,
Αν δεν υπαρχει αλλη ζωνη να περισευει η καλωδιο τοτε κρατα στην ζωνη 8,
Αλλαξε ομως την συνδεσμολογια ως εξης:
βγαλε το μπλε απο το 8 και συνδεσε το με το ροζ απο το com(αφου το βγαλεις και αυτο).Για τις αντιστασεις κλπ δεν εχει καμια σχεση η ενταση του ηχου με τα ταμπερ κλπ.Μαλλον μλκια θα εχει κανει ο εγκαταστατης.

----------


## nestoras

Καποιες σειρηνες δεν εχουν "ξηρη" επαφη/κλεμα στο ταμπερ. Αυτο σημαινει οτι τα καλωδια πρεπει να μπουν με σωστη σειρα (εχει να κανει με το zone και COM) του πινακα.

Απο εκει και περα, για να εχεις εσυ τον ελεγχο της σειρηνας μπορεις να κοψεις τα καλωδια απο τον διακοπτη ή τους διακοπτες πιεσης, να τα βγαλεις εκτος σειρηνας, να κλεισεις τα καπακια και να μετρησεις με πολυμετρο αν ο διακοπτης σου ή οι διακοπτες ειναι κανονικα κλειστοι (normally close) με κλειστα καπακια. Οταν μεσολαβει ενδιαμεσο κυκλωμα πανω στην πλακετα της σειρηνας πριν τις τελικες κλεμες ταμπερ, τοτε οι διακοπτες πιεσης μορουν να δινουν "εντολη" ταμπερ κι οταν ειναι κανονικα ανοιχτοι.

Αφου μετρησεις του διακοπτες, μετα ή θα χρειαστει να βραχυκυκλωσεις τα καλωδια της σειρηνας που πηγαιναν προς αυτους (το πιο πιθανο) ή θα χρειαστει να τα αφησεις ελευθερα (και μονωμενα στις ακρες τους).

Αν ειναι τυπου NC, τοτε, εφοσον υπαρχει αντισταση στη ζωνη που θα τα βαλεις, ΔΕΝ θα βαλεις δευτερη αντισταση στη ζωνη αλλα θα τα συνδεσεις σε σειρα με τις υπολοιπες επαφες.

Τα πραγματα δυσκολευουν αν οι διακοπτες ειναι normally open με κλειστα καπακια. Τοτε η συνδεση με τις υπολοιπες επαφες ειναι πιο περιπλοκη κι εξαρταται κι απο τον πινακα σου.

Ο πινακας που εχεις δε δεχεται διπλασιασμο ωστε να χρησιμοποιησεις περισσοτερες ζωνες και να εχεις το καθε πραγμα στη δικια του ζωνη; (τουλαχιστον τα ταμπερ απο τις κανονικες ζωνες). Αυτο ειναι η πιο σωστη λυση.

Ισως σου φαινονται μπερδεμενα καποια πραγματα αλλα στην πραγματικοτητα δεν ειναι.  :Smile:

----------


## Nightkeeper

Στο σχέδιο δείχνει ότι οι μ/ε είναι στην ίδια ζώνη με το ταμπερ σειρήνας . Ή η ζώνη δεν είναι 24ωρη ή κάτι λάθος έχει το σχέδιο ...

----------


## parkos

ετσι οπως τα εχει βαλει δεν μπορει να ειναι 24ωρη.
Λογικα, θα ειναι nc αφου ειναι σε σειρα με τις παγιδες?
θα προσπαθησω αυριο να ξηλωσω τις διαδρομες των καλωδιων μηπως και βγαλω ακρη
ευχαριστω

----------


## antosntav

Καλησπερα σας ! θελω να επισκευασω την πλακετα του συναγερμου και θελω να απενεργοποιησω το ρελε της σειρηνας, γιατι μολις απενεργοποιω το συνεγερμο αρχιζει και χτυπαει! Μπορειτε να μου πειτε πως το αποσυνδεω το ρελε; συναγερμος: fbi 4600dl

----------


## ΗΝ1984

> Καλησπερα σας ! θελω να επισκευασω την πλακετα του συναγερμου και θελω να απενεργοποιησω το ρελε της σειρηνας, γιατι μολις απενεργοποιω το συνεγερμο αρχιζει και χτυπαει! Μπορειτε να μου πειτε πως το αποσυνδεω το ρελε; συναγερμος: fbi 4600dl



Μην το παιδεύεις. Αποσυνέδεσε - κόψε το κόκκινο καλωδιο της σειρήνας.

----------


## antosntav

Οταν λες το κοκκινο της σειρηνας, εννοεις αυτο που ειναι συνδεδεμενο στο στο πηνιο του ρελε ή καποιο αλλο; το κοκκινο το συναγερμου παει στο στο θετικο τις μπαταριας και το μαυρο στο αρνητικο στην πλακετα του συναγερμου . Το bell + - της πλακετας του συναγερμου παει στο πηνιο του ρελε . Τα αλλα δυο καλωδια που ειναι συνδεδεμενα στο ρελε ειναι:  ενα το οποιο ερχεται απο το θετικο πολο της μπαταριας και το αλλο ερχεται απο το συνεγερμο! Μολις κλεινω τροφοδοσια απο τον συνεγερμο και αποσυνδεω την μπαταρια απο το  συναγερμο αρχιζει να χτυπαει η σειρηνα! Πιστευω να σου εδωσα να καταλαβεις!

----------


## mikemtb

βγαλε την μπαταρια της σειρηνας. καλα κανει και χτυπαει

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## antosntav

> Μην το παιδεύεις. Αποσυνέδεσε - κόψε το κόκκινο καλωδιο της σειρήνας.



Οταν λες το κοκκινο της σειρηνας, εννοεις αυτο που ειναι συνδεδεμενο στο  στο πηνιο του ρελε ή καποιο αλλο; το κοκκινο το συναγερμου παει στο στο  θετικο τις μπαταριας και το μαυρο στο αρνητικο στην πλακετα του  συναγερμου . Το bell + - της πλακετας του συναγερμου παει στο πηνιο του  ρελε . Τα αλλα δυο καλωδια που ειναι συνδεδεμενα στο ρελε ειναι:  ενα το  οποιο ερχεται απο το θετικο πολο της μπαταριας και το αλλο ερχεται απο  το συνεγερμο! Μολις κλεινω τροφοδοσια απο τον συνεγερμο και αποσυνδεω  την μπαταρια απο το  συναγερμο αρχιζει να χτυπαει η σειρηνα! Πιστευω να  σου εδωσα να καταλαβεις!

----------


## antosntav

> βγαλε την μπαταρια της σειρηνας. καλα κανει και χτυπαει
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk




Το σημειο που ειναι η σειρηνα ειναι λιγο δυσκολα προσβασιμο , γι' αυτο ρωτησα αν υπαρχει καποιος αλλος τροπος για μην χτυπησει! Σε ευχαριστω παντως για τη συμβολη! :Smile:

----------


## ΗΝ1984

Το κάνεις περίπλοκο, για λογούς που ξέρεις μόνο εσύ.
  Επαναλαμβάνω: 
  Η σειρήνα  είναι  ένα  ηχείο  εξωτερικού χώρου (πλαστική μεμβράνη κλπ.). Αυτό το ηχείο  έχει  ένα κόκκινο  και  ένα  μαύρο  καλώδιο. Αποσυνέδεσε (κόψε) το κόκκινο  καλώδιο.
  Άφησε κατά  μέρος  την  αναφορά  σε  ρελέ, σε +, σε- κλπ.
  Έχεις  μια  κατανάλωση  που  δεν  θέλεις  να τροφοδοτείται. Σταματά την τροφοδοσία της .
  Εάν  θέλεις  να σταματήσεις  μια  συσκευή  που  δεν έχει  διακόπτη, αλλά  είναι  στην  πρίζα, τραβάς  το φις ή ανοίγεις  τον  πίνακα του  σπιτιού, να  αποσυνδέσεις  τη  γραμμή  του  δωματίου;

----------


## stam1982

Η σειρήνα έχει συνδεδεμένη μπαταρία εντός της.Αν κοπεί η τροφοδοσία της,τότε καταλαβαίνει δολιοφθορά και ενεργοποιείται τροφοδοτούμενη από την μπαταρία της.
Οπότε είναι μονόδρομος να ανοίξει ο φίλος τη σειρήνα και να αποσύνδεση τη μπαταρία.

----------

antosntav (30-01-22), 

mikemtb (30-01-22)

----------


## antosntav

> Το κάνεις περίπλοκο, για λογούς που ξέρεις μόνο εσύ.
>   Επαναλαμβάνω: 
>   Η σειρήνα  είναι  ένα  ηχείο  εξωτερικού χώρου (πλαστική μεμβράνη κλπ.). Αυτό το ηχείο  έχει  ένα κόκκινο  και  ένα  μαύρο  καλώδιο. Αποσυνέδεσε (κόψε) το κόκκινο  καλώδιο.
>   Άφησε κατά  μέρος  την  αναφορά  σε  ρελέ, σε +, σε- κλπ.
>   Έχεις  μια  κατανάλωση  που  δεν  θέλεις  να τροφοδοτείται. Σταματά την τροφοδοσία της .
>   Εάν  θέλεις  να σταματήσεις  μια  συσκευή  που  δεν έχει  διακόπτη, αλλά  είναι  στην  πρίζα, τραβάς  το φις ή ανοίγεις  τον  πίνακα του  σπιτιού, να  αποσυνδέσεις  τη  γραμμή  του  δωματίου;



το εκανα αυτο που ειπες και παλι χτυπαει! μηπως πρεπει να βγαλω και την μπαταρια της σειρηνας; Ανεβασω δυο φωτογραφιες να μου πεις.DSC_1574.jpgDSC_1571.jpg

----------


## ΗΝ1984

Εαν θέλεις να δουλέψεις από  την πλακέτα του πινάκα, δεν  θα κάνεις τίποτα. Έξω δεν  έχεις  μόνο  σειρήνα, έχεις ίσως δυο τάμπερ, έχεις ίσως διακόπτη αφρού, φως ενεργοποίησης, φως λειτουργίας. Άνοιξε το έξω κουτί και κόψε το καλωδιο του ηχείου.

----------

antosntav (30-01-22)

----------


## antosntav

καλησπερα παιδια
αγορασα μια σειρηνα την BS-3  και θα ηθελα  να ρωτησω αν χρειαζεται  ρελε , γιατι η παλια μου ειναι  συνδεδεμενη με ρελε με θετικη ταση!

----------

stam1982 (21-09-22)

----------


## mikemtb

αφου ηδη υπαρχει ρελε,  ολα καλα. συνδέεις εκεί την νεα σειρήνα !

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

antosntav (25-09-22)

----------


## stam1982

Αυτη η σειρηνα ενεργοποιειται η με no εντολη ή συνδεεις το συν 12 του ρελε στο συν τροφοδοσιας της σειρηνας.

----------

antosntav (25-09-22)

----------


## antosntav

> Αυτη η σειρηνα ενεργοποιειται η με no εντολη ή συνδεεις το συν 12 του ρελε στο συν τροφοδοσιας της σειρηνας.




δηλαδη οπως η παλια μου σειρηνα που ενεργοποιειται μολις κοπει η θετικη ταση. σωστα;

----------


## stam1982

Σωστά,βάλε κάνα σχεδιάγραμμα για να είμαστε 100%.

----------

antosntav (22-09-22)

----------


## antosntav

bs-3.jpg       αυτο ειναι το  manual της νεας σειρηνας  ! τα καλωδια του tamper πως συνδεονται σε σχεση με την παλια;  παλια.jpg

----------


## stam1982

Το άσπρο πράσινο το συνδέεις στους ακροδέκτες που λένε ταμπ ιν (κάτω κάτω ακροδέκτες).Δώσε μεγάλη προσοχή στο εξής.Το κίτρινο καλώδιο (εντολή nc +),αν έρχεται από ρελέ πρέπει να το βάλεις στην επαφή no του ρελέ.

----------

antosntav (25-09-22)

----------


## antosntav

Ωραια, οποτε το ασπρο  του ταμπερ που το συνδεω; στο com του tamper ή στο in ; ναι απο ρελε ερχεται το κιτρινο και στην αλλη επαφη του ρελε ειναι συνδεδεμενο στο θετικο της μπαταριας

----------


## stam1982

Το άσπρο πράσινο όπως να ναι βάλε το δεν έχει σημασία.Κανε ένα σχέδιο στη ζωγραφική να καταλάβω τη γίνεται με την εντολή της σειρήνας.

----------

antosntav (25-09-22)

----------


## antosntav

το  ρελε ειναι συνδεδεμενο ως NC δηλαδη δινει ταση συνεχεια θετικη απο την μπαταρια στη σειρηνα στο SSP+ και μολις οπλισει το ρελε κοβει την ταση στο SSP+ και ενεργοποιειται η σειρηνα. Η σειρηνα η καινουργια  λειτουργει ετσι ή για να ενεργοποιηθει  θελει να παει θετικη ταση στο Go+ , δηλαδη να δωσεις ταση ή να την κοψεις; αυτο δεν ξερω

----------


## stam1982

Αντώνη πρέπει να συνδέσεις το no του ρελέ στο κίτρινο και να το συνδέσεις στο +go.Διαφορετικα για να ξεμπερδεψεις καταργήσε το κόκκινο και σύνδεσε το κίτρινο στο + της σειρήνας.

----------

antosntav (25-09-22)

----------


## antosntav

οποτε οταν οπλισει το ρελε  θα στειλει ταση  για να οπλισει η σειρηνα! Σωστα;

----------


## stam1982

Στην πρωτη περιπτωση,ναι.

----------

antosntav (25-09-22)

----------


## antosntav

ωραια ευχαριστω! την εγκατεστησα την σειρηνα αλλα δυστηχως δεν οπλιζει, την εδωσα ταση απο μπαταρια εξωτερικη οχι απο τον συναγερμο για να την δοκιμασω , αναβουν κανονικα τα λαμπακια και οταν δινω ταση στο κιτρινο απο την μπαταρια δεν οπλιζει η σειρηνα   :Sad: ( να σημειωσω πως στην σειρηνα δεν εχω συνδεσει  ακομη την μπαταρια της, δεν ξερω αν φταιει αυτο που δεν χτυπαει!)

----------


## stam1982

Σύνδεσε την κανονικά και θα παίξει.
Κοκκινο +12
Μαύρο -
Άσπρο πράσινο ταμπερ όπως να είναι,
Και κίτρινο +go, απλά άλλαξε στο ρελέ από nc σε no.
Μη σε αγχωνει και μη σε τρομάζει του.Κανε τα παραπάνω και θα παίξει κανονικά.

----------

antosntav (25-09-22)

----------

